# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  TRT -Testosteron-Ersatz-Therapie

## cligensa

Liebe Mitkämpfer,
jetzt geht es zur Sache.

Vorgeschichte: Seit knapp 15 Jahren stehe ich mit Dr. Leibowitz in ständiger Verbindung. Meine Ausgangslage: Am 28. Oktober 1998 wurde ich erstmalig mit einem schwerwiegenden Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert: aPSA 32 ng/ml, Gleason 7, 4 von 8 Stanzen waren zu 100% befallen. Seitens der Urologen erhielt ich damals nur zwei dringende Empfehlungen: Operation oder Bestrahlung. Da ich aber persönlich von einer systemischen Erkrankung innerlich überzeugt war, hielt ich eine lokale Therapie nicht für zielführend.  An Heilung habe ich bei der schwierigen Ausgangslage damals sowieso nicht geglaubt, nur an eine sehr lange Zeit einer Krankheit, die bei guter Lebensqualität in Schach gehalten werden kann. Nach intensiver wissenschaftlicher Suche nach anderen Lösungen, für die ich mich auch an Dr. Leibowitz gewandt hatte, entschied ich mich auf sein Anraten hin nacheinander bzw. parallel für die Dreifache Hormonblockade, für  den antiangiogenen Cocktail, für eine gering dosierte Chemotherapie und dann für einen zweiten Zyklus der Hormonblockade. Al dies hat mich insgesamt mehr als 14 Jahre "über die Runden" gebracht haben. Alle Empfehlungen kamen von Dr. Bob. AbMitte März 2013 stieg der PSA-Wert weiter. Zur Zeit wende ich die Testosteron-Ersatztherapie an und habe alle zwei Monate mit Dr. Bob oder seinen Mitarbeitern, die mich seit 1999 betreuen, per Telefon eine Besprechung bzw. fahre einmal pro Jahr nach Los Angeles in die Praxis. Fragen und Zweifel versuche ich jeweils per E-Mail aufzuklären bzw. auszuräumen.

Ich habe es mir nicht leicht gemacht, diese Testosteron-Ersatz-Therapie (Replacement Therapy) anzuwenden. Ein Prinzip für alle meine Therapien brauchte ich dabei nicht umzuwerfen: nämlich nur solche Therapien an mich heranzulassen, die bei weit über 100 Patienten bereits zum Erfolg geführt hatten und die meinem Verständnis einer Therapie für eine systemische Erkrankung (ganz sicher nicht mehr lokal) widersprochen hätten. Dazu gehörten bei meiner risikobehafteten Ausgangslage und nach fast 15 Jhren weiterer Krankheitsentwicklung weder die Operation noch die Bestrahlung.
Die Testosteron-Replacement Therapy erschien mir als der beste Ratschlag von Dr. Bob. Seit Mitte März diesen Jahres, also bereits mehr als 7 Monate, wende ich diese Therapie an
Zu mehr Informationen zur TRT bitte ich gegebenenfalls die Website von Dr. Leibowitz: www.compassionateoncology.com einzusehen.

Vor einigen Tagen erhielt ich einen Brief von Dr. Bob, den ich hier anhänge:


21. Oktober 2013

Lieber Christian,
Ich war sehr erfreut zu hören, dass Ihr PSA-Wert bis auf 7 ng/ml  abgefallen ist. Gratulation!

Ihre positive Reaktion auf Etinil Estradiol (EE) war jedoch überhaupt nicht überraschend, unerwartet oder ungewöhnlich. Mehr als 90% unserer Patienten mit hoch dosiertem TRT, die auch begonnen haben, 1 mg/Tag  EE einzunehmen,  erfuhren einen sehr signifikanten PSA-Abfall und zwar in den meisten Fällen innerhalb der ersten 1 bis 2 Wochen; deren Testosteronwerte fielen jedoch niemals ab während dieser Zeit.

Ich erinnere mich , dass ich Sie in der Vergangenheit zu überzeugen versuchte, die hoch dosierte Testosteron-Ersatz-Therapie anzuwenden. Jedoch fast jeder schrie auf, dass das kontroindiziert sei und sich so auswirken würde, als wenn man Öl in ein Feuer gießen würde. Ich konnte daher niemals eine zu starke Empfehlung aussprechen. Jedoch vertrete ich seit langem die Meinung, dass jeder Monat, an dem ein Patient die Hormonblockade anwendet, seine Lebensdauer verkürzt, da dies ihn um einen Monat näher an den CRPC  (kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs) heranführt, während jeder Monat, in dem ein Mann einen normalen (oder gar viel besseren)  pharmakologischen Testosteronlevel hält, bedeutet, dass er einen extra Monat zu seiner Überlebenszeit hinzufügt. Wie Sie wissen, ist es mein angestrebtes Ziel, einen Testosteronlevel von 1800 bis 3000 ng/dl einzuhalten.

Darüber hinaus extrapolierte ich unabhängig davon aus  Studien von Nick Bruchowsky, dass Testosteronersatz vorzugsweise hormonsensible Zellen wieder zum Wachsen bringt und zwar auf Kosten von hormonresistenten Zellen (meine persönliche, jedoch sehr starke Überzeugung).

Und ich glaube, dass Männer die so auf unsere Therapie reagiert haben, wie Sie dies zur Zeit tun, fast immer einen dramatischen und schnellen PSA-Abfall erfahren, falls die Testosteronersatztherapie in der Zukunft gestoppt werden muß, weil die Erkrankung stärker wird.

Schlußendlich, in der Folge von 9 Monaten Hormonblockade, antiangiogenem Cocktail und abhängig von einer Anzahl von Variablen +- 15 Dosisgaben einer Chemotherapie können Patienten einen weiteren Zyklus TRT beginnen. Und anders als bei einer intermittierende Hormonblockade, bei der jeder darauf folgende intermittierende Zyklus der HB eine längere an-Zeit und eine immer kürzere aus-Zeit erfordert, wobbei jeweils höhere PSA-Nadirwerte gemessen werden, die wiederum einen wachsenden CRPC bestätigen, ist es nicht ungewöhnlich bei unseren TRT Patieten, dass aufeinander folgende TRT-Zyklen länger andauern als die vorher gegebenen.

Natürlich können wir nichts garantieren, aber wir haben dies lange genug beobachtet, so dass ein solches Verhalten als weit entfernt von selten einzuordnen ist.

So, Christian, erfreuen Sie sich an dem kontinuierlichen Erfolg, wir freuen uns mit Ihnen.

Auch sei es Ihnen freigestellt, Ihre kontinuierlich positive Reaktion auf unsere Therapiebehandlungen, insbesondere die TRT und Estrogen, in deutsch oder englisch im Internet zu veröffentlichen. Ich bin überzeugt, die meisten Ärzte und auch Patienten werden schockiert sein, wenn sie feststellen, dass eine solche Option bereits jetzt zur Verfügung steht. Patienten in Deutschland und überall auf der Welt haben die Gelegenheit, Qualität und Quantität ihrer Lebenszeit dramatisch zu verbessern, während sie sich einer Remission des Prostatakrebses erfreuen.

Wir akzeptieren zur Zeit alle Prostatakrebspatienten in unserer Praxis; oder auch PC-Patienten, die sich wegen einer Behandlung an uns wenden.

Christian, es sei Ihnen freigestellt, alle Informationen in diesem Brief zur Veröffentlichung zu nutzen einschließlich Ihrer eigenen Ergebnisse.

Be happy,
               Be well,
                            Live long and prosper

                                                                        Dr. Bob









_2080 Century Park East, Suite 1005_ ● _Los Angeles, California 90067_ ● _310.229.3555_ ● _Fax 310.229.3554_
_http://www.compassionateoncology.org_

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Christian,

sicher hast Du nicht mitbekommen, dass ich den letzten Rundbrief von Dr. Eichhorn vor einigen Tagen mit Zustimmung von Dr. Eichhorn im Forum publiziert habe.* Hier* noch einmal zum Nachlesen.

Weiterhin alles Gute für Dich.

*"Die Weisheit eines Menschen misst man nicht nach seinen Erfahrungen, sondern nach seiner Fähigkeit, Erfahrungen zu machen"*
(George Bernard Shaw)

Gruß Harald

----------


## cligensa

Liebe Harald,
sicher hatte ich das schon mitbekommen. Aber ich glaube, Du hast nicht ganz mitbekommen, dass zwar meine einleitenden Worte etwa das Gleiche beinhalten, was ich damals auch schon für Dr. Eichhorn geschrieben hatte, nicht aber der originale Brief von Dr. Leibowitz.
Der zeigt doch sehr viel mehr auf. Nämlich die Möglichkeiten eine außergewöhnliche Therapieoption mit großen Erfolgsaussichten für eine langfristig andauernde therapeutische Maßnahme für den CRPC. Das hat es bisher noch nicht gegeben.
Liebe Grüße
Christian

----------


## ottoasta

Es ist für dich sehr schön wenn du die Möglichkeit hast nach den USA zu fliegen und dich dort behandeln zu lassen. Ist aber für den 'einfachen Normalkranken' kaum möglich.
Um so mehr sollten wir dir danken, dass du uns an deinen Erkenntnissen teilhaben lässt!
Zur Sache:

Nachdem ich schon Anfang 2002-2003  bei Dr. Dowes in Bad Aibling war (nicht wegen PCa sondern BHP) und ich mit ihm ausführlich sprechen konnte, war mir klar, dass das was Testosteron anbelangt  nicht ganz so stimmen kann wie von den 'Fachleuten' ausgeführt. 

Vielleicht stimmt ein massiver Testoentzug bei sehr weit fortgeschrittenem PCa um Knochenschmerzen usw. zu mildern. Aber bei nicht so riskantem PCa?
Ich bin seit langem der Meinung, dass das Testo seinen Sinn hat und PCa fast immer auftritt wenn der Testospiegel in den Keller geht!

Warum entzieht man dann noch den Rest? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, den Mann zu powern mit hohen Testowerten?
Dr. Dowes ist auch der Meinung, dass das PSA ebenfalls einen Sinn hat, nämlich ein Schutzmechanismus für die Prostata! Wenn eben Krebszellen da sind fährt das PSA hoch um eine Apoptose einzuleiten.
Natürlich ist dann die Frage:
Ist das PSA nur ein Zeiger, wie z.B. ein Thermometer (es ist ja nicht warm im Raum weil das Thermometer das macht, sondern es zeigt nur an, dass irgendwo eine Heizung ist)  oder hat das PSA auch eine Funktion, z.B. zu schützen? Dr. Dowes hat diese Meinung. 

Wäre es also nicht besser, das PSA zu ignorieren und eine anderweitige Therapie zu beginnen?
Unsere Medizin schaut auf das Organ, leider zu wenig auf den ganzen Menschen.

Für mich ist jeder Krebserkrankung systemisch! Krebs würde nicht ausbrechen, wenn nicht irgendwas im Körper stören würde. Oder ein Mangel herrscht, an was auch immer!
Ich denke hier müsste angesetzt werden!
Da ist der Ansatz von DR. Bob ja auf dem richtigen Weg!
Leider gibt es 'Fachgesellschaften' die misstrauisch jeden anderen Ansatz beäugen! Mir ist klar, dass sich so mancher Arzt da vor ebentuellen Regressforderungen schützt und ebn das macht was schon immer gemacht wurde.
Erst wen die massgebenden Professoren wegsterben, wird vielleicht ein Wandel kommen!

So, nun zu deiner Behandlung:
Ich denke da bist du auf dem richtigen Weg! Auch mit dem Östrogen, nur ist eben Etinylöstrogen künstlich und verursacht oft tödliche Zwischenfälle! Warum also nicht natürliches Östrogen? Wie von hier:

www.receptura.de

Zu Progesteron (nach Dr.Lee) sagt Dr. Bob gar nichts, warum? Sollte für die gesunde Prostata unverzichtbar sein!

Also, lass uns weiter an deinen Erkenntnissen teilhaben!
Otto

----------


## cligensa

Lieber Otto,
Deinen Vorschlägen kann ich leider nicht folgen, Deine Fragen kann ich auch nicht beantworten. Ich werde den Fortgang meiner Krebstherapie auch weiter ins Netz stellen.
Das schließt ein Aufarbeiten bei "myprostate" ein. Das sollte schon längst gemacht sein.
Dir alles Gute und viel Erfolg. Liebe Grüße
Christian

----------


## ottoasta

**Deinen Vorschlägen kann ich leider nicht folgen**
hallo,
ich habe *nichts vorgeschlagen* sondern nur gefragt! Warum nicht natürliches Estradiol, E2?
Z.B. weiss ich durch eine Bekannte, welche sich hat umoperieren lassen von Mann zu Frau, dass in diesem Bereich, trotz vieler Vorteile, nach Möglichkeit das Ethinylestradiol vermieden wird. Weil es viele Zwischenfälle kardiovaskulärer Art damit gegeben hat.
Die sind von der Pille 'Diane' (die enthält Et.E.) vollkommen weggekommen! Da wird jetz fast immer das topische Estradiol verwendet, als Crem oder Gel.
Das war lediglich ein Hinweis! 
Und Et.Estr. kann auch nicht einfach im Serum gemessen werden!

Also, nichts für Ungut! Ich freue mich schon auf deinen nächsten Bericht, ich hoffe auch für mich daraus zu lernen.
Otto

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Christian,

zuerst auch noch einmal hier meinen Dank für Dein mutiges Engagement. Ich werde Deinen Werdegang weiter sehr interessiert verfolgen.

Danke auch an @Ralf dass er die Übersetzung von Dr. BOB noch einmal eingestellt hat. Zweifellos für den aufmerksamen Leser eine wichtige Grundlage, auch für mich.

Otto's Ausführungen sind bemerkenswert und stehen aus meiner Sicht überhaupt nicht im Gegensatz zu Christians Darlegungen.
Sie ergänzen und erlauben auch einen Blickwinkel zu einem Hormon, welches offenbar stiefmütterlich vernachlässigt wird in der Tumortherapie.
Die Wissenschaft zeigt schon seit geraumer Zeit die Möglichkeiten auf, welche jedoch keine Resonanz durch die Pharma erfährt.
Wozu auch, denn Progesteron ist ein natürliches Hormon und wird von der Wirkung von den 5 Ari's chemisch abgedeckt.

Ist das wirklich so, oder hat natürliches Progesteron nicht viel, viel mehr in der Regulation, im Knochenstoffwechsel, im Anstoßen der natürlichen Apoptose und, und, und seine Daseinsberechtigung.

Lest weiter, ich bin sicher, dass es manchen nicht nur überrascht, sondern auch sehr nachdenklich stimmen wird.

*Einleitung
*
*Es ist wichtig zu verstehen, dass Progesteron nicht nur ein weibliches Hormon ist. Obwohl es bei Frauen die einzigartige Funktion besitzt, das ungeborene Kind in der Schwangerschaft zu schützen, hat Progesteron bei Männern und Frauen noch viele weitere Funktionen. Männer produzieren dieses Hormon in den Nebennieren und in den Hoden.* 
*Weiterhin ist es für Männer wichtig zu wissen, dass Progesteron sich nicht feminisierend auf den männlichen Körper auswirkt. Es ist sogar so, dass Progesteron normalerweise den Geschlechtstrieb bei Männern (und bei Frauen) erhöht. Allerdings können hohe Dosen Progesteron die Spermaproduktion verringern. Daher kann Progesteron auch bedingt kontrazeptive Eigenschaften aufweisen.
*
*Prostata-Probleme***
*Gutartige Hypertrophie der Prostata (benign prostatic hypertrophy, bzw. BPH) ist ein weitverbreitetes Problem bei Männern um die 50. Grund dafür scheint ein fehlendes Absterben der nicht mehr benötigten Zellen zu sein. Obwohl gutartig, ist es erstens nicht angenehm und kann zweitens die Grundlage für sich später entwickelnden Prostatakrebs sein.*
*Das männliche Hormon Testosteron ist an sich nicht besonders aktiv. Um 100%aktiv sein zu können, muss es in die hunderte Male aktivere Form Di-Hydrotestosteron (DHT) umgewandelt werden. 
*
*Jedes überschüssige DHT muss neutralisiert werden, sonst kann es zu Zellschädigung, inklusive der Entstehung von Krebszellen, kommen. 
**Progesteron scheint zwei ausgesprochen positive Rollen bei der Verhinderung von Prostata-Erkrankungen zu spielen. Zum einen hemmt Progesteron ein Enzymnamens 5-Alpha-Reductase, welches für die Umwandlung von Testosteron in DHTverantwortlich ist  und schützt so vor der Produktion von überschüssigem DHT. Zum anderen spielt Progesteron sowohl bei Männern wie bei Frauen ein wichtige Rolle im Schutz vor Krebs. 

Alle Zellen besitzen eine bestimmte Lebensdauer und wenn diese vorbei ist begehen sie Selbstmord. Dieser Vorgang wird Apoptose genannt. Wenn Zellen über ihre vorgesehene Lebensspanne hinaus bestehen werden sie anfälliger für kanzerogene Veränderungen und wenn sie sich teilen, haben die entstehenden Zellen ein größeres Risiko abnormal oder potenziell kanzerogen zu sein. Sowohl Östrogen wie Testosteron unterstützen das Zellwachstum. Das ist ihre Rolle. Wir wissen nun, dass Östrogen (wenn es nicht von Progesteron ausbalanciert wird) die genetische Kodierung der östrogen-empfindlichen Zellen beeinflusst und die Apoptose verhindert. Dies führt dazu, dass die Zellen zu lange leben, zu viele Tochterzellen und potenziell zu viele mutante Zellen produzieren. 

Es ist wahrscheinlich, dassTestosteron denselben Effekt auf die Zellen besitzt.

 Gleichzeitig hat es sich gezeigt, dass die Progesteronrezeptoren die genetische Kodierung in den Zellen in die andere Richtung beeinflussen, so dass die Apoptose wieder anspringt. Sind Östrogen und Progesteron (sowie wahrscheinlich Testosteron und Progesteron) im Gleichgewicht, dann sollten die Zellen rechtzeitig sterben, bevor sie abnormale Nachkommen entwickeln.* 
*Progesteron schützt Männer nicht nur vor exzessivem aktiven Testosteron (d.h. DHT), sondern auch vor toxischen Xeno-Östrogen, welche inzwischen in immer größeren Mengen in der Umwelt und in vielen Haushaltschemikalien zu finden sind. Es ist sogar so, dass Dr. John Lee davon ausgeht, dass die heutzutage fast epidemisch hohe Anzahl von BPH und Prostatakrebs darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass wir Menschen diesen Östrogenen inzwischen exzessiv ausgesetzt sind. Quellen für Xeno-Östrogene sind u. a. kommerziell herangezogenes Rind-,Schweine- und Hühnerfleisch, Spermizide, Reinigungsmittel, Weichplastik, Pestizide, Unkrautvernichtungsmittel, Intimhygieneprodukte und sogar Leitungswasser.
*
*Osteoporose bei Männern
*
*Osteoporose betrifft sowohl Männer wie Frauen. Die Krankheit beginnt schleichend und zeigt in den ersten Jahren nur sehr wenige Symptome. Kleiner werden ist oft ein erstes Zeichen  oft recht signifikant bis zu 10cm. Am besten versucht man schon im Vorhinein der Osteoporose vorzubeugen. 
*
*Bei Frauen unterdrückt Östrogen bestimmte Knochenzellen, die Osteoklasten, was zur Folge hat, dass die Reabsorption des Knochens verhindert wird. Ein bestimmter Grad an Reabsorption ist aber auch notwendig, da alte Knochenporös werden und ersetzt werden müssen. Ansonsten kann der Knochen schon bei kleinen Belastungen brechen. Da wo der Knochen reabsorbiert wurde, beginnt eine andere Knochenzellgruppe, die Osteoblasten, neuen Knochen aufzubauen. Es hat sich inzwischen herausgestellt, dass die Osteoblasten Progesteronrezeptoren in ihren Zellwänden haben, und dass diese knochenaufbauenden Zellen durch Progesteron stimuliert werden. Das ist der Grund für die Annahme, dass Progesteron hilfreich zur Vorbeugung vor Osteoporose ist. 
*
*Bei Männern  wie bei Frauen  unterdrückt Östrogen (welches auch vom männlichen Körper produziert wird) die Osteoklasten und daher letztendlich auch die knochenbildenden Osteoblasten. Allerdings spielt Testosteron ebenfalls eine Rolle beim Knochenaufbau und damit einer guten Knochenqualität. Es zeichnet sich ab, dass auch die männlichen Osteoblasten Progesteronrezeptoren besitzen. Daher scheint es möglich zu sein, dass, wenn der Testosteronspiegel im Alter abfällt, die Knochendichte durch die Verwendung von Progesteron erhalten werden kann. Ebenso wie bei Frauen sollte die Anwendung von natürlichem Progesteron lange vor dem potenziellen Ausbruch der Osteoporose beginnen  z. B. Ende 50 oder früher, um dem Ausbruch der Krankheit in den 60ern und 70ern vorzubeugen.
*
*Wie viel Progesteron für Männer?*
*Männer produzieren weniger Progesteron als Frauen vor der Menopause. Daher sollte die Dosis für Männer niedriger als die für Frauen sein. Dr. John Lee verschrieb unter BPH und Prostatakrebs leidenden Männern Progesteron und konnte Erfolge erzielen. Er empfiehlt eine Dosis von 8-12mg natürlichem Progesteron täglich.*

Herzliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hans-J. und Interessierte,

die sexualhormonellen Verbindungen sind in Praxis vom *SHBG* abhängig und müssen deshalb noch viel umfassender betrachtet werden, bevor man sich auf irgend eine Substitution einlässt.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Christian:-

Manchen Ausfuehrungen von Otto und Hans kann ich zwar mangels gruendlicherer Kenntnis nicht folgen, aber ich erinnere mich, auf Bobs Website oder in einem Brief von Dr. Frank Eichhorn gelesen zu haben, dass die Testerone Ersatztherapie nur unter sorgfaeltiger aerztlicher Kontrolle angewendet werden darf, weil sie sonst schnell toedlich enden koenne. Dass Du ueber die Moeglichkeiten hierfuer verfuegst, freut mich, jedoch als gesetzlich Versicherter habe ich auch bei weiterem Fortschreiten der Krankheit nicht die Moeglichkeit, das zu machen, abgesehen auch von der von Otto richtig erkannten Aversion unserer Medizinischen Elite, sich auf etwas Neues einzulassen. So wird die TRT wohl auch un 10 Jahren noch (wahrscheinlich laenger)  beliebter Gegenstand akademischer Diskussionen sein, aber davon etwas in die fuer Normalpatienten erreichbare Praxis umzusetzen, fehlt der politische Wille.
Mit der Therapie des kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebses beschaeftigen sich mittlerweile alle Experten in Deutschland, die Rang und Namen haben. Aber heraus kommt nur viel Wind, nichts was ich an Behandlungsoptionen meinem Urologen vorschlagen koennte. Als ich die TRT hier einmal zur Sprache brachte, bekam ich zur Antwort: "Sie glauben doch nicht etwa, dass ich . . .".  Das ist der Sachstand.  
Der DHB von Bob Leibowitz verdanke ich viele Jahre noch guter Lebensqualitaet nach der Erstdiagnose im Jahre 2001, als man mir die Prostatektomie aufdraengen wollte. Dann hat die DNA-Zytometrie von Tribukait und Boecking mich davor bewahrt, dass man mich mit exzessiver, zur Resistenz fuehrender  Hormointherapie kaputt macht, wie die nun auch in Selbsthilfe-Kreisen als sakrosankt geltenden Behandlungsrichtlinien  dies vorsehen. 
 Das Bemuehen um bessere Diagnostik, die Abwehr schlechter Therapien, die Erarbeitung besserer Behandlungsstrategien, die bessere internistische Schulung der Urologen,  insbes. aber auch angemessene Rahmenbedingungen fuer die ambulante Behandlung gesetzlich Versicherter vor Ort  erscheinen mir derzeit wichtiger als die Suche nach immer neuen Medikamenten.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## spertel

Hm, Reinardo......?

Als Fan Deiner stets unangepassten Bemerkungen hier habe ich da mal ´ne kurze Nachfrage !

Mich irritiert Deine Aussage, Du hättest nach den Therapievorschlägen eines Bob Leibowitz über viele Jahre eine gute Lebensqualität gehabt.
Irgendwie habe ich da Deine urologischen Problemschilderungen der letzten Jahre aber ganz anders in Erinnerung, oder irre ich da ?

Ich meine mich an sehr viele Probleme erinnern zu können, die Du hier in der Vergangenheit geschildert hast; nun bezeichnest Du dies als "gute Lebensqualität" ?

Möglicherweise wären Dir diese Probleme bei rechtzeitigen Einsatz einer potentiell kurativen Therapie (es musste ja nicht die von Dir gehasste Op sein) erspart geblieben. Wer weiss ?

Zweitens bist Du, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, Jahrgang 1933; das heisst, Du bist oder wirst dieses Jahr 80 Jahre alt. Mein Respekt; ich wünsche Dir von ganzem Herzen, dass Du die Sache noch über viele Jahre im Griff behalten und Du locker die 90 erreichen wirst. Das garantiert noch viele "giftige " Beiträge, über die sich manch einer ärgern mag.

Der Leitspruch "Viel Feind, viel Ehr´" ist auch mir nicht ganz fremd.

Zum Zeitpunkt Deiner Erstdiagnose warst Du also schon fast siebzig. Wärst Du zum Zeitpunkt dieses Ereignis der besonderen Art 20 Jahre jünger (..oder wie ich bzw. andere auch) deutlich unter 50 Jahre alt, dann hättest Du mit Deinem zögerlichen Vorgehen sicherlich ein echtes Problem gehabt, spätestens ab Mitte 60.

Ob Du dann Dein jetztiges Alter erreicht hättest ist da mehr als fraglich.

Kurzum, Deine Beiträge wären noch konstruktiver, wenn auch Du von Zeit zu Zeit differenzieren würdest; Dein Vorgehen auf sehr junge Betroffene zu übertragen und ihnen entsprechende Vorschläge zu unterbreiten ist und bleibt absurd.

Das hast Du leider in der Vergangenheit sehr oft getan........

Mit den besten Wünschen

Reinhard

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Reinhard.
Danke fuer Deine nicht ganz unbegruendeten Einwaende, das will ich gerne hinnehmen. 
Keineswegs will ich meinen Werdegang anderen Mitbetroffenen, insbes. den juengeren, als nachahmenswert empfehlen. Es geht ja in diesem Thread um die TRT. 
Bei meiner Erstdiagnose in 2001 war ich 69 (Jahrgang 1932) und hatte den Krebs PSA = 8,9 sicherlich schon einige Jahre vorher im Koerper, denn das Wachstum war langsam. Bitte uebersehe nicht, dass die kurativ angelegten Therapien damals noch sehr krude waren, sodass die DHB mir als Rettungsanker erschien. Ich hatte danach einige Jahre (siehe Profil) Ruhe, kam dann in Beschwerden, auf die ich und die behandelnden Urologen falsch reagiert haben. Z.Zt geht es mir gut. Ich mache wieder meine eigene Sache gemaess dem Spruch von Uwe Peters "Werde Dein eigener Guru". Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## cligensa

Lieber Spertel,
hier geht es um TRT. Willst Du von Leibowitz wegkommen? Dann brauchst Du nur Stille zu sein.
Ich war wohl der Erste mit DHB nach Leibowitz im Februar 1999, diagnostiziert mit PSA von 32 ng/ml, Gleason 7, 4 von 8 Stanzen zu 100% befallen im November 1998. Mein Alter damals: 61 Jahre. Das war also vor 15 Jahren. Viele Patienten sind mir dankbar, dass ich meinen Werdegang nicht für mich behalten habe. Bei myprostate habe ich leider noch viel Nachholbedarf.
Überwinde Dich, dem Reinardo gegenüber freundlich zu sein. Er ist mutig und hat es verdient.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Christian,

das ist sehr schön für Dich, wie für so manche andere Betroffene in ähnlicher Situation. Aber tue nicht so, als sei Dein Weg der neue Königsweg für alle Patienten in dieser Ausgangssituation. Dafür gibt es zu viele, die bei solchen Wegen auf der Strecke geblieben sind. Und sei dankbar, dass es bei Dir gut gegangen ist. Wenn Du nun noch Reinardo in Schutz nehmen willst, solltest Du auch immer zwischen seinen Zeilen gelesen haben, dass er, den von Dir beschrittenen Weg aus finanziellen Gründen nie hätte beschreiten können. Das beinhaltet sowohl die dazu erforderliche Diagnostik und die Therapie.

Wenn wir für andere mitdenken wollen, sollten wir den Blick für die Realität nicht verlieren.

Für Dich und Deinen Weg und für alle die einen solchen außergewöhnlichen Weg eingeschlagen haben, weiterhin alles Gute
Heribert

----------


## spertel

Bei aller Demut, werter Christian, noch entscheidest nicht DU, wann ich "Stille" zu sein habe !!!

Wer lesen kann ist übrigens klar im Vorteil, Du scheinst offenbar meinen Beitrag weder inhaltlich noch vom "Ton" korrekt verarbeitet zu haben; wie sonst habe ich den Hinweis, zu Reinardo *freundlich* zu sein, zu verstehen ?

Vielleicht solltest Du ein zweites Mal lesen; dann müßtest Du eigentlich ohne fremde Hilfe erkennen, dass ich Reinardo keineswegs *unfreundlich* gegenüber stehe....ganz im Gegenteil !

Deine Historie ist natürlich ebenfalls hochinteressant, ich habe Dir jedenfalls nicht geraten, diese Geschichte für Dich zu behalten.

Mit den besten Wünschen für einen schönen Tag......entspann´Dich !

Gruss

Sperte

----------


## HorstK

> ...jedoch als gesetzlich Versicherter habe ich auch bei weiterem Fortschreiten der Krankheit nicht die Moeglichkeit, das zu machen,...


Lieber Reinardo, sei froh, dass Du in einer GESETZLICHEN versichert bist.

_Armutsfalle private Krankenversicherung:
_http://www.daserste.de/information/w...erung-100.html

Gruß Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Christian,

ich danke Dir sehr für die Darstellung Deines Falls insbesondere in Verbindung mit absolut aktuellen Erkenntnissen zur TRT. Bitte weiter so.

Gibt es eigentlich Vorschläge (oder Verbote) von Dr. Bob zur Einnahme anderer (körperidentischer) Hormone, wie Progesteron, Pregnenolon, DHEA oder auch Estradiol?


Hallo Hans.- J.,

ein guter Hinweis, den Du da gibst auf Progesteron. Ich nehme es leider erst seit 1,5 Jahren. 

Jeder Mann (und Frau) sollte nach einer entsprechenden Bestimmung dieses substituieren. Da könnten viele Krankheiten vermieden oder abgeschwächt werden.

Herzliche Grüße 
Wolfgang

----------


## ottoasta

hallo Christian (cligensa), 
du hast mir noch keine Antwort auf meine Frage gegebe; hier konkret:

Dir wurde in deiner Situation Testosteron empfohlen, aber wie du schreibst auch Etinylestradiol, also ein synthetisches, hochpotentes Estradiol!
Ich kenne mich mit den Estrogenen ein wenig aus, da eine entfernte Bekannte als umoperierte Frau lebt (Mann zu Frau) und Hormone (E2) nehmen muss. Sie nimmt täglich ca. 2 mg E2 als topisches Gel (Gynokadin), zur Anregung des Brustwachstums und Knochengesundheit.

Meine Frage ist nun, warum wurde dir das Etinylestradiol mit 1mg verschrieben? Das müsste doch der Doc begründet haben!

Ich interessiere mich hier rein 'akademisch' dafür. Testo ist klar, empfiehlt auch schon lange Dr. Dowes aus Bad Aibling, aber der empfiehlet auch natürliches Progesteron nach Dr. Lee! Um einen Testo-Estro Ausgleich zu schaffen!
Ich kenne das, weil es meine Frau schon seit Jahren nimmt und sich damit pudelwohl fühlt! Keinerlei Menopausenprobleme!

Dr. Lee empfiehlt es, geringer dosiert, auch für Männer! Vielleicht hat sich Dr. Bob noch nicht mit Progesteron befasst?
Achtung: Als Progesteron werden auch künstliche Gestagene bezeichnet, was absoluter Quatsch ist! Diese sind definitiv schädlich!

Vielleicht kannst du mal deinen Doc darüber konsultieren? Das Forum freut sich doch über jeden Zugewinn an Wissen!
Danke und Gruss
Otto

----------


## Harald_1933

*Progesteron - Medizinischer Refresher zu Progesteron für Ärzte, Medizinstudenten und Interessierte
*
Hallo Otto,

als Ehemann einer kerngesunden Frau hast Du mein Interesse geweckt.

Bitte,* hier weiterlesen.*

*"Die Bildung kommt nicht vom Lesen, sondern vom Nachdenken über das Gelesene"*
(Carl Hilty)

Gruß Harald

----------


## ganther

Lieber Christian,

  habe leider jetzt erst Deine detaillierten Ausführungen über die TRT wahrgenommen.

  Unter Diagnostik, Therapien u. Co hatte ich seinerzeit am 03.11.2013 die TRT-Thematik auch angesprochen mit der Absicht, etwas über die Einstiegsmodalitäten zu erfahren.
  Deine positiven Erfahrungen mit der TRT waren mir schon durch den Rundbrief v. Dr.FE bekannt, hatte aber auch mehrmals unter myprostate.eu vergeblich versucht mehr zu erfahren.

  Somit nahm ich an, dass Du pausierst und erst einmal, freudig gestimmt, eine Wanderung Richtung Eibsee geplant haben könntest!

  Da mir die TRT auch vorgeschlagen wurde, hätte ich gerne gewusst, wie u. wann ich nach erfolgreicher Ketokonazol-Therapie, mit niedrigen PSA- u. Testo-Werten, in die TRT-Therapie einsteigen kann und vielleicht jetzt schon z.B.Testosteron unterdrückene  Medikamente weglassen kann.

  Dir wünsche ich weiterhin ein erfolgreiches Vorgehen bei Deinen Therapieansätzen. 

  Gruß

  Otto

----------


## cligensa

Lieber Ganther,
in so einer schwierigen und sensiblen Angelegenheit gehört einfach nicht nur wissenschaftliche Detailkenntnisse in onkologischen Bereichen sondern auch vor allem Erfahrungen, wie damit umzugehen ist. Ich kann das nicht und habe auch nicht die Absicht jeder Unklarheit in diesem Zusammenhang nachzugehen. Aus einem onkologischen Studium ergeben sich innere Zusammenhänge und Kenntnisse, die nicht durch irgend welche Fragestellungen einfach beantwortete werden können. Du hast m. E. richtige und kluge Fragen gestellt deren Beantwortung jedoch hoch differenziert ausfallen sollten. Für andere Patienten hier in dem Forum sind Fragen an die Doktores zu richten, von denen ich als Nichtmediziner bereits erkennen kann, dass sie dringend vorbereitender Klärung bedürfen, weil sie unklare Voraussetzungen für eine klare Antwort enthalten. 
Es tut mir Leid, liebe Freunde aber ich habe nicht die Absicht, in dieser komplexen Situation mich als kompetent hinzustellen, zumal dies eine Riesenarbeit bedeutete.
Wenn hier also Fragen auftreten, bitte fragt Ärzte, die davon Bescheid wissen (gibt es sie schon?). Es sollte in zunehmendem Maße solche Ärzte geben, von denen aber noch viele zusätzliche wissenschaftlicher Studien bedürfen. Vor allem Urologen.
Ich bitte um Verzeihung und wünsche jedem von Euch eine durchschlagende Therapie der TRT, von der ich selbst sehr überzeugt bin.
Herzliche Grüße
Christian

----------


## ganther

Hallo Otto

Wolfgang aus B hat mir einen Text zugeleitet, der für Dich bestimmt sein müßte:

*Wolfgang aus Berlin* 
  					 					 						Benutzer 					 					                                           					 					 						 							     						


Registriert seit06.03.2007OrtBerlin-PankowBeiträge538 

*Dr. Douwes*  					Hallo Otto,

danke für die Beiträge und Nachfragen zur TRT.

Bitte den Namen Douwes mit "ou" schreiben. Ich habe dort gefragt, ausgesprochen wird es Dauwes.

Beste Grüße
Wolfgang 				 
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=102



Grüße

Otto  (gandther)

----------


## ottoasta

hallo
und Dank für die Korrektur!
Ich kenne Dr. Douwes persönlich, ich war zweimal dort wegen BHP. In der Eile schreibt man halt manchmal so wie es sich anhört.

Zu meinen Fragen an 'cligensa'.

Leider antwortet er nicht auf meine Frage bezüglich Ethinylestradiol. Vielleicht will er auch nicht antworten oder er weiss es auch nicht warum ihm dieses Präparat verschrieben wurde.
Normalerweise wird E2 als natürliches Estradiol gegeben, als Gel!

Dr. Myers empfiehl Estradiol schon länger:



Vielleicht mal eine Anregung zur Diskussion hier im Forum?

Und übrigens:
Natürliches, micronisiertes Progesteron soll, nach allem was ich bisher darüber weiss, mit das Beste für die Prostatagesundheit sein!
Otto

----------


## cligensa

Hallo otoasta,
er antwortet nicht weil er überhaupt nicht mag, dass Detailaussagen zu einem medizinischen Problem, die  einer mehr oder weniger zufällig glaubt genauer zu kennen, plötzlich zu einem Ratschlag mit heilender Wirkung umfunktioniert werden sollen. Wozu braucht man denn dann ein jahrelanges onkologisches Studium oder sonstige medizinische Grundkenntnisse, wenn ich auch als Patient mir Therapiedetails zusammenreimen kann.
Und dann soll ich damit auch noch meine armen Mitpatienten beglücken. Dagegen habe ich meist sämtliche Stacheln ausgefahren. Sorry, Otto , so tun als ob, läuft nicht bei mir.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## ottoasta

hallo Christian,

da hast du mich aber vollkommen falsch verstanden! Ich wollte dich nicht bedrängen, ich wollte auch keine Therapieempfehlung, nichts dergleichen!
Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, einfach weil es mich interessiert, warum dir das EtiE verschrieben wurde. Es muss doch der Doc sich was dabei gedacht haben!
Ich will damit keinen Nutzen für mich ziehen, mich hätte nur als interessierter Laie der Hintergrund interessiert. 

Soweit du deine Behandlung beschrieben hast, entnehme ich, dass du zur Zeit hochdosiertes Testosteron nimmst und dazu das Eti Estr.

Dazu kann und werde ich als Laie nichts sagen oder schreiben, ich wünsche dir viel Glück und Gesundheit mit dieser Therapie!

Was ich aber überhaupt nicht verstehe ist, dass du, bei aller sonstigen Ausführlichkeit deiner Darstellung, zu meiner Frage nichts sagen willst.

Ich fühle mich bei dieser absolut harmlosen Frage irgendwie vor den Kopf gestossen!
Nimm mir es nicht übel, dass ich nochmals darauf zurückkomme. Es wird das letzte Mal ein!
Gruss
Otto

----------


## cligensa

Lieber Otto,
von allen Therapievorschlägen von Leibowitz habe ich immer nur die ergebnisorientierten Teile verstanden und mir diese dann auch im Ergebnis näher angeschaut. D.h. dass ich die medizinisch wirksame Struktur nur teilweise oder gar nicht erkenne und dann deswegen auch nicht erläutern kann. Niemals habe ich eine Therapie an mich herangelassen, von der nicht weniger als 100, besser mehr als 200 Patienten profitiert haben. Warum diese wirkt, kann ich dann immer noch nicht sagen, wie ich auch Deine Frage "warum Etinil Estradiol" nicht wissenschaftlich beantworten kann. Du wirst ganz häufig im Gesundheitsbereich auf diese Grenze stoßen, dass es auf die Frage "warum etwas wirkt" häufig nur Vermutungen gibt.  Manchmal kommt dann etwas ganz anderes raus: siehe z.B. Viagra, ursprünglich für etwas ganz Anderes gedacht. Medizin ist nun mal keine Ingenieurwissenschaft.
Ich darf mich wiederholen: obwohl ich die TRT ganz in der Nähe einer hoch wirksamen, optimalen Wirksamkeit gegen CRPC sehe, mit erkannten Gegenmaßnahmen, falls sie nicht zielführend ist, weiß ich nicht warum. Ich wende sie trotzdem an und bin froh, eine solche Therapie gefunden zu haben. Nie habe ich vorher so viel von einer Therapie mit möglicher Langzeitwirkung gehalten. Meine Kritikfähigkeit hat mich meine systemische PCaerkrankung vor 15 Jahre bis heute überleben lassen. Natürlich dank Leibowitz. 
Diesem Beispiel muß niemand folgen. Wenn es einer tut, kann ich nur gratulieren.
Liebe Grüße
Christian

----------


## Wolfjanz

Hallo Guten Morgen!

Es mutet an, als gingest Du den Königsweg, Christian..

Alles Gute!

Gruesse,
WJ

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Meine Kritikfähigkeit hat mich meine systemische PCaerkrankung vor 15 Jahre bis heute überleben lassen. Natürlich dank Leibowitz. 
> Christian


Lieber Christian,

wie Du siehst, hegt es auch ohne Leibowitz:

"Meine Kritikfähigkeit, meine intensive Beschäftigung mit PK, mein Streben, ein mündiger Patient zu sein , mein sehr guter, verständnisvoller, mich immer unterstützender und für mich viel Zeit habender und wissensreicher Urologe hat mich meine systemische PC-Erkrankung von vor 19 Jahren -mit einer ersten (und bisher letzten) Knochenmetastase vor 9 Jahren- bis heute gut überleben lassen"!

Wenn Du sagst, "NATÜRLICH dank Leibowitz", so ist das nicht beweisbar! 

Ich würde nie sagen "natürlich dank meines guten Urologen" habe ich 19 lange systemische PK Jahre überstanden. 

Bevor man seine Behandlungs-Entscheidungen trifft muss man sich selbst informieren und von guten kompetenten Ärzten beraten lassen. Im Endeffekt ist das Ergebnis aber immer wesentlich auch Glücksache (Wie ich immer sagte: "Las Vegas lässt grüssen").

Wie Du selbst sagst: Medizin ist keine Ingenieurwissenschaft!

Alles Gute für Dich

Herzliche Grüsse von Ingenieur zu Ingenieur!

----------


## cligensa

Hallo WJ,
dem kann ich bei all meiner Kritikfähigkeit voll zustimmen: es mutet an, als ginge ich einen Königsweg. Das schließt hohe Kontrollaktivität, Achtsamkeit und intelligente Beratung ein. Solche bescheiden agierenden kompetenten Begleitärzte sind hier nur schwer zu finden. Aber es gibt sie, die Patienten zugewandten aber auch mutigen medizinischen Begleiter. Das hängt natürlich auch stark vom Patienten ab, solche Menschen zu finden.
Lieben Gruß
Christian.

----------


## cligensa

Hallo Klaus,
Deine Ausgangasituation hätte für moderne, mutige, wenig egoistische  S3-Urologen auch für Active Suveillance gereicht. Du kannst Deinen Erfolg nicht einem sondern vielen Ärzten Deiner häufigen Therapien zuschreiben.
Du hast gute Urologen  gefunden, die nichts "kaputt" gemacht haben.
Gatuiere.
Herzlichen Gruß
Christian

Hinweis: bitte schaue in www.prostatecanceroncology.org nach, wie stark Dr. Leibowitz mehrfache Zyklen der Anwendungen von Bicalutamid ablehnt und warum. Der Prostatakrebs kann sich davon auch ernähren -  muß aber nicht. Wird häufig durch Spritzen verdeckt. Falls PSA steigt, sofort Casodex absetzen.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...wie stark Dr. Leibowitz mehrfache Zyklen der Anwendungen von Bicalutamid ablehnt und warum. Der Prostatakrebs kann sich davon auch ernähren - muß aber nicht. Wird häufig durch Spritzen verdeckt. Falls PSA steigt, sofort Casodex absetzen.


Meiner Meinung nach wird das häufig übergewichtet. Ich würde auch niemals z.B. Bicalutamide im zweiten ADT Zyklus weglassen, aus Furcht davor dieses Antiandrogen würde zum Agonisten mutiert haben. Das ist eine unbelegte Angstmache. Beispielsweise zeigen die SWOG9426 Daten bei Antiandrogene Withdrawal nach steigendem PSA unter ADT2: 




> PSA responses were noted in
> 
> 24% of patients pretreated with flutamide,*13% of patients pretreated with bicalutamide*,25% of patients pretreated with nilutamide.


Es profitieren demnach nur etwa 13% der Bicalutamide Anwender von einem Antiandrogene Withdrawal Phenomenon. Bei 87% der Patienten hat der PSA Anstieg einen anderen Grund. Hat Bicalutamde in den zurückliegenden IADT Zyklen funktioniert, besteht kein Grund es nicht wieder einzusetzen! Steigt der PSA Wert unter ADT2/3 aber an, dann sollte man das Antiandrogen absetzen, oder direkt von Bicalutamide auf Enzalutamide wechseln. Leider gibt es auch bei Enzalutamide ein Antiandrogene Withdrawal Phenomenon, aber noch seltener als bei Bicalutamide.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Otto:-

Du wirst Dich gewundert haben, dass bei der bisherigen Diskussion ein gereizter Unterton vorherrschte. Dieser hat  seine Ursache darin, dass vor Jahren einige der Diskutanten hauptbeteiligt waren an  einer Forum-internen Auseinandersetzung über die von dem amerikanischen Onkologen Leibowitz entwickelte Dreifache Hormonblockade (DHB), welche unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen die Hormontherapie als Ersttherapie etablieren und wie eine beherrschbare chronische Erkrankung, z.B. Diabetis, behandelt wissen wollte. Die Kontroverse, von intelligenten, in Prostatakrebs belesenen Forum-Nutzern, insbes. Ingenieuren, geführt, erreichte Dimension und Schärfe, welche mich an die Auseinandersetzungen im sog. Historiker-Streit in der Neueren Deutschen Geschichte zwischen Ernst Nolte und dem Philosophen Jürgen Habermas erinnerten, eben nur auf die Urologie und dieses Forum beschränkt. Im Historiker-Streit hat die Habermas-Fraktion obsiegt, nicht kraft besserer Argumente, sondern weil sie die politischen Machtverhältnisse auf ihrer Seite hatte. Die Kontroverse um die von Leibowitz konzipierte Therapie ist ähnlich ausgegangen. Die Gegner der sog. "Leibowitz-Fraktion"  haben letztendlich hier im Forum die Oberhand gewonnen, aber ebenfalls  nur deshalb, weil die Machtverhältnisse in der Urologie das ermöglicht haben. Auf lange Sicht, insbes. auch hinsichtlich der Zielsetzung und Strategie für eine zukünftige Selbsthilfe, haben der Streit und die praktischen Erfahrungen mit der Therapie von Bob Leibowitz aber zu der Erkenntnis geführt, dass man Prostatakrebs aller Stadien  anders als geglaubt, auch nur rein systemisch behandeln kann, und dass sich auf der operativen Ebene der praktizierenden Urologen immer auch Ärzte für innovative Therapieansätze, an den etablierten Fachgesellschaften vorbei, gewinnen lassen, wenn die Argumentation hierfür stimmt. Angesichts der in Deutschland vorherrschenden Widerstände werden aber Jahrzehnte vergehen, bevor TRT von der Urologie  akzeptiert wird, es sei denn, in Amerika gelingt ein Durchbruch. 

Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

*Ja Reinardo,
*es wäre wirklich bedauerlich, wenn die TRT in der Versenkung verschwinden würde. Hoffentlich sehen wir irgendwann mal Studien, die den Sachverhalt aufklären:


wer der geeignete Patient ist, welche Voraussetzungen er erfüllen musswann der richtige Zeitpunkt istwelche Zeitspanne der Anwendung optimal istwelche Kombinationstherapie sich eignen würdewelche Folgetherapie geeignet wärewie wir die Therapie monitoren könnenwas man machen kann, wenn's nicht klappt

Dazu gibt es leider überhaupt nix, weder mit 100 Patienten noch mit 10. Momentan traut sich da keiner ran, denn wenn eine konventionelle Therapie nicht funktioniert, dann funktioniert sie eben nicht, aber wenn TRT nicht funktioniert, dann explodiert der PSA Wert. Wer will das schon riskieren?

----------


## ottoasta

hallo Reinardo,

vorab erstmal dank an Christian (cligensa) für seinen nunmehr sehr gut begründeten Beitrag. Hat mich voll zufriedengestellt.

Ich werde, aus meiner Sicht, demnächst was dazu schreiben.

So,  nun zu deinen Zeilen:

Mich wundert in der Medizin nichts mehr! Ich betrachte die sog. 'Fachgesellschaften'immer skeptischer, ja ich behaupte es sind die, welche Fortschritte in der Medizin verzögern oder unmöglich machen. Warum?
Nun, es sind da viele Interessen verwoben. Meist ist es das Geld! Die Ärzte, Kliniken usw. haben viel investiert (Apparatemedizin!), das muss sich rechnen.
Wenn jetzt ein Arzt daherkommt und behauptet:
Eure Da Vinci OP Roboter, eure sehr teuren Bestrahlungsgeräte (> 5 Mill.) usw. werden nicht gebraucht, wir machen das mit ein paar Pülverchen (ich übertreibe hier bewusst!), so wird das einen Aufschrei unter den Etablierten geben! Merke:

Hier ist nicht in erster Linie das Wohl des Patienten sondern das Wohl des Ärztekontos bei der Bank im Vordergrund!

Interessant ist ja, dass immer erst die alten Ordinarien wegsterben müssen um was Neues zu etablieren!

Des weiteren sind die Fachgesellschaften und deren Richtlinien auch aus dem Grund ein Hemmer, da sich viele Ärzte, oft gegen eigenes, besseres Wissen, nicht trauen von den 'Richtlinien' (wer legt die fest? Wieder die, welche damit am meisten verdienen!) abzuweichern. Sie müssten, falls was schiefgeht bei der Therapie, mit Regressforderungen rechnen. 
Falls bei der empfohlenen Therapie was schiefgeht, sehr oft sogar, hat der Arzt aber nichts zu befürchten, er hat ja leitliniengerecht therapiert! Ob das aber zum Besten des Patienten geschehen ist, ist hier egal!
Hauptsache die Pfründe werden nicht angetastet!

Also, warten wir mal ab, ob irgendwann mal ein Arzt ein Risiko eingehen wird und *gegen* die Richtlinien therapieren wird!

Ob es im Forum hier einen Streit zwischen den diversen Fraktionen gibt oder gab ist mir egal. Ich werde mir jeweils das beste Fazit herausnehmen. Es ist doch immer so: Wenn zwei sich streiten, lacht der Dritte!

Hier eben kann man dann eben aus beiden Lagern lernen!

Übrigens, Dr. Douwes in  Bad Aibling ist so ein Querdenker! Mich wundert ja schon lange, dass dem noch keiner an den Wagen gefahren ist! Aber vielleicht nimmt er den Etablierten noch nicht genug Patienten weg; die spüren das noch nicht am Geldbeutel!

Otto

----------


## ganther

Hallo Otto,

  Deine Anmerkung :

  „…ob irgendwann mal ein Arzt ein Risiko eingehen wird und *gegen* die Richtlinien therapieren wird!..“


  möchte ich wie folgt kommentieren:

  Meine erfolgreich verlaufene, nicht richtlinienkonforme, Ketokonazol-Therapie wurde nicht von den mir geschätzten  u. betreuenden Urologen begleitet, sondern letztlich vom Hausarzt nebenan! Der schob mir einen Zweizeiler zu, den ich dann unterzeichnete. Fortan bekam ich dann auch die gewünschten Präparate verordnet.

  Selten wird ein Arzt außerhalb der S3-Richtlinien therapieren!

  Andrerseits fühlen wir uns doch, gerade hier im Forum, gut informiert und sind daher auch befähigt, unsere Situation selbst zu verantworten.


  Gruß

  Otto

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Ihr zwei von mir sehr geschaetzten Ottos,

in der Tat wird man beim aufmerksamen Studium dieses Forums so umfangreich informiert, dass man auch mal jenseits von S3 auf eigenes Risiko oder eigene Kappe etwas ganz behutsam angehen lassen kann. Der gute  Dr. Douwes in  Bad Aibling tut niemand wirklich weh; und vieles von dem; was er macht; gehoert in die Kategorie kraeftig selbst an den Erfolg glauben. Jeder ist letztlich seines Glueckes Schmied. Nur wer sich treiben laesst und alles hinnimmt, wie es kommt, ohne selbst zusaetzlich aktiv zu werden, hat irgendwann schlechte Kartern. Unbestritten gibt es natuerlich auch die wahrlich hoffnungslosen Ablaeufe. Euch Beiden wuensche ich allemal das Allzeitniedrigpsa.

Leider ist hier ein weniger erfreuliches Wetter. Die Wettervoraussagen waren wohl saemtlich im Sinne des Tourismusgewerbes erheblich zu guenstig im Internet aufrufbar. Barfusslaufen an der langen Bucht von Agadir bei kraeftigem Wind nur mit warmer Jacke wirklich empfehlenswert. Dennoch im Sinne Ueberleben bei PCa kraeftig auf die Tube druecken.

*"Wer die Freundschaft aus dem Leben verbannt, entfernt aus der Welt die Sonne"*
(Marcus Tullius Cicero)

Gruss Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Leider ist hier ein weniger erfreuliches Wetter.
> Barfusslaufen an der langen Bucht von Agadir bei kraeftigem Wind 
> nur mit warmer Jacke wirklich empfehlenswert.


Lieber Harald
Das gegenwärtige Westwindwetter in Agadir ist die grosse Ausnahme.
Für die kommenden Tage ist schwachwindiger See-/Landwind Tagesgang
angesagt. Üblicherweise geht dort der NO-Passat, vor dem die nach SW 
geöffnete Bucht gut geschützt ist. In 10 Tagen werden auch wir in die 
Passat-Region reisen, zum Wandern auf die 'magische' Insel La Gomera. 
Ob ich dies mit einem CRPCa tun werde, oder mit einer erfolgreichen 
HB-2fach, werde ich am Tag vor dem Abflug wissen.

Ich wünsche Euch weiter gute Strandspaziergänge und nutze die
Gelegenheit, den Schreibern hier für die vielseitige Information
über die TRT zu danken. 
Man weiss ja nie, was Mann so braucht in der Zukunft ...

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## cligensa

Lieber  Andi,
Da bin ich aber plattgebügelt.
Von allem, was Du hier an der TRT kritisierst, (ich meine nicht die berechtigten Fragen), entspricht nichts, aber auch gar nichts den Tatsachen.
Da hast Du wohl nicht einen einzigen Blick auf die vielen Berichte auch Patientenergebnisse, geworfen, die bei www.compassionateoncology.com mit Hinweisen auch auf British Journal of Oncology, u. ASCO-Veröffentlichungen stehen und die auch über Google zu erreichen sind.

Dabei sind natürlich noch Fragen offen, die Du gerne beantwortet hättest. Ich auch. Zum Prostatakrebs mit TRT Therapie können noch viel mehr Fragen gestellt werden. Aber wer glaubt denn schon an Heilung durch Antworten.
Mein damals schon aggressiver Krebs wurde bereits 15 Jahre lang ohne OP ohne ST in Schach gehalten (damals 61 Jahre alt  ). Ich hoffe, es finden sich noch für ein paar Jahre akzeptable Therapien mit guter Lebensqualität.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## LowRoad

*Christian,*
wir beide gehen, was Studien angeht, doch einen sehr unterschiedlichen Weg. Als Ingenieur hat sich für mich gezeigt, dass robuste Konstruktionen nur erzielbar sind, wenn Theorie und Praxis übereinstimmen. Wenn etwas funktioniert, und keiner weiß warum, dann kann man es nicht fixen, wenn Probleme auftreten, und die werden kommen, denn auf Murphy ist immer Verlass. Also schaue ich mich z.B. in PubMed um, was da so für Papers zu einem speziellen Sachverhalt vorliegen. Testosteron Replacement und CRPCa, da gibt es 9 (!) Papers, zwei Studien.

Szmulewitz und Kollegen untersuchen die Gabe von transdermalem Testosteron in 15 kastrationsresistenten, gering metastasierten Männern.

Ein Patient verließ die Studie wegen Herzproblemen.Ein Patient hatte eine symptomatische Progression.Drei Patienten hatten einen maximal 43%igen PSA AbfallEine Verbesserung des QOL konnte nicht beobachtet werden

Morris und Kollegen machten eine ähnliche Studie mit 12 Patienten. 

Ein Patient hatte ein 50%igen PSA AbfallNo objective responses were seen

Der Testosteronwert in diesen Studien entsprach aber nicht dem von uns angestrebten hohen Werten, aber mehr gibt es nicht. Studien mit Kombination von Testosteron und Östrogen gibt es gar nicht. *Ist das alles schon ausreichen?* Christian, ich lehne die TRT nicht ab, bitte verstehe das nicht falsch. Hätte sie an deiner Stelle wahrscheinlich auch selbst angewandt, und werde das ggf. auch so machen. Aber etwas unwohl wäre mir schon dabei. 

Ich wünsche mir, dass Du mit deiner Maria noch ein langes gemeinsames Leben hast, und uns über deine spannenden Therapien auf dem Laufenden hältst.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Szmulewitz, A randomized phase 1 study of testosterone replacement for patients with low-risk castration-resistant prostate cancer.
*[2]:* Morris, Phase 1 trial of high-dose exogenous testosterone in patients with castration-resistant metastatic prostate cancer

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Andi,
am 6./7.Dezember trifft die Crème de la Crème der deutschen Urologie  sich an einem Ort zu einem 1. Internationalen Symposium über Diagnose und Therapie des kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinoms unter der anspruchvollen (natürlich englischsprachigen) Benennung German Working Group on Castration Resistent Prostate Cancer. Vielleicht werden sie dort über Deine Wunschliste beraten, sofern TRT überhaupt zur Sprache kommt. Also die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben!
Grüße
Reinardo

----------


## ottoasta

hallo Christian (cligensa),

es ist immer interessant von dir Beiträge zu lesen. Ich bin eigentlich erst heute draufgekommen, nachdem ich die Seite wieder durchgeblättert habe, dass wir eigentlich gleich alt sein müssten! Ich bin im  Februar 1938 geboren. Also bin ich 75 Jahre alt.
Ich hoffe noch 10-15 Jahre gut zu leben (aber man weiss ja nie...).
Dank deiner Anregungen werde ich mir passende Ärzte suchen, falls nötig. Vorerst mache ich aktive Überwachung, alle 3 Monate PSA Messung im gleichen  Labor und ein transrekataler US. 
Falls da was steigt, grösser wird, kann ich immer noch reagieren.
Ich muss mich nur zwingen hier n icht zu schlampen! Konsequent durchziehen.

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und weiterhin Erfolg, 15 Jahre hast du schon überlebt, das schafft so manch anderer mit üblicher Therapie nicht!

Otto

----------


## cligensa

Hallo Andi,
bei Pub Med und auch noch einigen anderen Zusammenstellungen gibt es aber viel mehr Berichte zu TRT und PCa. Und wenn Du bei dem, was Du gefunden hast lediglich 4 Patienten zitierst, bei denen die TRT nicht so gewirkt hat, wie sie sollte, dann finde ich das doch großartig. Nur 4 Patienten das schafft keine andere Therapie.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Andi,
> bei Pub Med und auch noch einigen anderen Zusammenstellungen gibt es aber viel mehr Berichte zu TRT und PCa.



sehe ich genauso.
Bitte, wann fangt ihr an, und damit meine ich euch beide, das Friedman-Buch einzubeziehen?! Ihr müsstet es längst gelesen haben, oder?
Und für jemand im Hamburger Raum, der leider sich bisher das Buch nicht hat beschaffen können, habe ich ein zweites Exemplar hier bereit liegen,
daran sollte die Rezeption der Bedeutung des Studiums der Bedeutung der Östrogen-Rezeptoren beim PCa nicht scheitern.
Und unsere positiven Erfahrungen mit der Abdämpfung von Hitzewallungen unter Hormonblockade mittels Östradiol-Pflaster sollten erweitert werden
durch Experimente, mit Estriol-Salbe (Pflaster sind mir da nicht bekannt) zu arbeiten, ganz im Sinne von Friedman.
Schliesslich sollte ich meine 2007 entstandene TRT-Seite auf aktuellen Stand bringen.
Jedenfalls ist es m.A. nach eine unserer Aufgaben, das Dogma vom bösen Testosteron massiv anzugreifen und entsprechende Ordinarien und solche die es werden wollen und die an diesem Dogma weiterhin festhalten möchten zu konfrontieren.

good night,
Rudolf

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo an die Hormonprofis.

Ich frage das mal an dieser Stelle. In  einem Patientenrundbrief von Dr. Eichhorn (Datum? 25.07.2010 von H.  Reinartz überarbeitet) über intermittierende Androgenblockade werden  Nebenwirkungen von Hormonblockaden dargestellt und Möglichkeiten, wie  man diese reduzieren kann.

Von 9 aufgeführten Punkten sind mir 8 klar. Nun die Frage, ich hoffe halbwegs passend zu diesem Thema: 
Nebenwirkung: Libidoverlust
Nebenwirkung reduzieren: Testosteron

Eine Hormonblockade soll das Testosteron unter Kastrationsniveau senken. Wie passt da eine Substitution dazu?

Danke für eine Antwort.
Wolfgang

----------


## Hvielemi

> In  einem Patientenrundbrief von Dr. Eichhorn (Datum? 25.07.2010 von H.  Reinartz überarbeitet) über intermittierende Androgenblockade werden  Nebenwirkungen von Hormonblockaden dargestellt und die Möglichkeit, wie  man diese reduzieren kann.
> 
> Nebenwirkung: Libidoverlust
> Nebenwirkung reduzieren: Testosteron
> 
> Eine Hormonblockade soll das Testosteron unter Kastrationsniveau senken. 
> Wie passt da eine Substitution dazu?


Wie wär's, einen Link zu posten zu dem entsprechenden Dokument?
Kann es sein, dass Du auf dieses Dokument verweist,
http://www.knittkuhl.de/forum/pdf/Strum_IAD.pdf
insbesondere die obere Grafik auf Seite 7, in der 
Testosteron als Abhilfe gegen Libidoverlust ROT dargestellt ist?

Diese Testosterongabe betrifft wohl den Zeitraum des Unterbruchs 
der AHT, um dem Testosteronspiegel und damit dem Wohlbefinden 
und der Libido schneller auf die Sprünge zu helfen, als dies beim 
Nichterneuern der Depotspritze geschähe, also den in der
unteren Grafik mit RTESTO angegebenen Zeitraum zu verkürzen.
Logische Konsequenz: Der PSA wird früher wieder steigen, daher ROT!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> http://www.knittkuhl.de/forum/pdf/Strum_IAD.pdf


Genau das meine ich. Seite 7 oberes Schaubild.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## cligensa

Ach wenn uns doch jemand aufklären könnte.
Dass Testosteron den bereits vorhandenen Prostatakrebs ins unermessliche hoch, jedenfalls sehr stark antreiben soll, scheint eine der erfolgreichsten Lügengeschichten der Urologie zu sein.
Kein Beleg, kein Beispiel dafür, nichts, nichts, nur Geschwätz.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Christian,




> Ach wenn uns doch jemand aufklären könnte.
> Dass Testosteron den bereits vorhandenen Prostatakrebs ins unermessliche hoch, jedenfalls sehr stark antreiben soll, scheint eine der erfolgreichsten Lügengeschichten der Urologie zu sein.


und wenn es so waere, waere es fuer uns Betroffene wahrlich eine boese Fehlinformation, fuer die aber letztlich niemand verantwortlich zeichnen wuerde. Ueber das, was nicht mehr rueckgaengig zu machen ist, hilft uns nun leider nach moeglicherweise unnoetig erlittenen Nebenwirkungen kein Aufschrei nach Wiedergutmachung. Wir werden es weiterhin tapfer erdulden muessen. Es sei denn, wir verlassen kollektiv von Evidenz gesauemte Wege.

Heftiger Wind trieb Schaumkronen weithin sichtbar im Meer vor sich hin. Das ist das Wetter, was einem Hamburger Jung gefaellt; aber meine Mannheimer Frau hat es lieber ohne Sturm. So war ich heute solo in der von einem Italiener errichteten Medina polizzi in Agadir. Nur wenige Besucher trotz sonnigem Himmel. Man konnte in Ruhe diese Stille geniessen.

http://medinapolizzi.com/

*Eigentlich sollte man einen Menschen überhaupt nicht bemitleiden, besser ist es, man hilft ihm.*
(Maksim Gorki)

Dir und Deiner lieben Frau, Christian, wuensche ich weiterhin gesundheitlich Erfolg, so dass Du auch mit 80 munter hier im Forum berichten magst.

Gruss Harald

----------


## cligensa

> Hallo an die Hormonprofis.
> Eine Hormonblockade soll das Testosteron unter Kastrationsniveau senken. Wie passt da eine Substitution dazu?


Überhaupt nicht. TRT ist ein völlig anderes Therapie-Konzept, das offensichtlich bei schwerem metastatischen mPCa wirkt. Testosteronblockade wirkt auch, aber möglicherweise nicht so gut.(langfristig?)
Grüße
Christian

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Christian,
> und wenn es so waere, waere es fuer uns Betroffene wahrlich eine boese Fehlinformation, fuer die aber letztlich niemand verantwortlich zeichnen wuerde. Ueber das, was nicht mehr rueckgaengig zu machen ist, hilft uns nun leider nach moeglicherweise unnoetig erlittenen Nebenwirkungen kein Aufschrei nach Wiedergutmachung. Wir werden es weiterhin tapfer erdulden muessen. Es sei denn, wir verlassen kollektiv von Evidenz gesauemte Wege.


"tapfer erdulden"? 
"verlassen kollektiv von Evidenz gesaeumte Wege"?

Christian hat doch gerade noch einmal betont, dass es gar keine "Evidenz" gab !!
Das Papier von Leibowitz, wo ich zum ersten mal gelesen habe, was es mit dieser Art "Beweisführung" auf sich hat, stammt aus 2002, im Dez. hat Ralf-Rainer Damm eine Übersetzung gemacht von "... je höher, desto besser". Lies, wie mittlerweile diverse Autoren die Interpretation von Fowler/Whitmore aus 1982 in der Luft zerreissen!

----------


## RuStra

> Genau das meine ich. Seite 7 oberes Schaubild.
> 
> Gruß
> Wolfgang


Deswegen passt das auch überhaupt nicht, wie Christian schon sagte - dieser Spiegelstrich müsste aus der Folie raus,
gehts hier doch eindeutig um die Beschreibung der Linderung der NW der HB.



Worauf ich noch in diesem Diskussionsfaden über Testostesteron-Ersatz-Therapie hinweisen möchte,
ist die Arbeit von Prof. Straub aus Regensburg zum NEIS = NeuroEndokrinImmunSystem.

Er hat neulich in Berlin einen Vortrag gehalten, die Folien können hier heruntergeladen werden.

Die enorme Bedeutung der endokrinen Achse, inkl. Androgene + Östrogene, PTH + Osteocalzin, aber auch VitD, Insulin 
auf das Zusammenspiel der 3 wichtigsten Energieverbraucher Hirn, Leber, Muskeln wird hier betont.

Zwar ist Krebs nicht primär eine chronisch inflammatorische Erkrankung, aber im Verlaufe einer Krebserkrankung
ist die Frage von Energie-Produktion und -Verbrauch kriegsentscheidend. Wenn bei galoppierender Metastasierung
Immunsystem und Wachstumsprozesse den Grossteil der Energie beanspruchen, ist der Punkt nicht mehr weit,
an dem dann die Proteine der Muskeln zum Verbrennen benötigt werden.

Vielleicht lässt sich aus dem NEIS-Konzept manch nützliche Überlegung gegen eine allzu lange Testoblockade
und für eine möglichst weitgehende Wiederherstellung physiologischer Hormonlevel ableiten.

Veröffentlichungen von Straub:

Im Pubmed lassen sich unter "Straub RH[Author]" jede Menge Papiere finden, darunter 33 fulltexte.

Von dem, was ich durchgesehen habe, gefällt mir besonders:

"Evolutionary medicine and chronic inflammatory state—known and new concepts in pathophysiology"

----------


## GeorgS

> Zitat LowRoad:
> 
> ... aber wenn TRT nicht funktioniert, dann explodiert der PSA Wert. Wer will das schon riskieren?


Christian Ligensa riskiert es -  unter Anleitung (s)eines Arztes, der sich auf Therapieerfahrungen von nicht weniger als 100 Patienten stüzt. Insofern ist es ein kalkuliertes Risiko.

Barry Marshall und John Robin Warren haben es vorgemacht:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...4527#post44527 

 Neues erproben, ist ohne Risikobereitschaft nicht zu haben. Dafür werden Pioniere nicht selten  unfair angegriffen.





> Zitat ottoasta:
> Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und weiterhin Erfolg, 15 Jahre hast du schon überlebt, das schafft so manch anderer mit üblicher Therapie nicht!


Auch mit unüblicher Therapie nicht immer, wie man in meinem Thread, Elf Jahre erfahren kann. Drei Verfasser der ersten Antwortbeiträge (#2, #3, #4) sind uns vorausgegangen zum Licht. 


Hallo Christian,
möge Deinem Vorpreschen  Erfolg beschert sein und ich gegebenenfalls davon profitieren kann, wünscht uns

GeorgS

----------


## hartmuth

> Zitat LowRoad:
> ... aber wenn TRT nicht funktioniert, dann explodiert der PSA Wert. Wer will das schon riskieren?


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Risiko sich wirklich so dramatisch darstellt. Natürlich kann es durch die T-Zufuhr zu einem flare-up kommen. Aber "explodieren"? Eine Zelle, die "überfüttert" wird, wächst nicht linear mit der Futterzufuhr. Dies entspricht zumindest nicht meiner Vorstellung der Biologie der Krebszelle. Die T-Aufnahme hat eine Obergrenze, die m.E. ziemlich schnell erreicht ist. Womöglich ist gerade das, was darüber hinausgeht, für die Zelle tödlich, weil es hier ein letales "Zuviel" gibt!?

Nach meinen Kenntnisstand sind explodierende PSA-Werte auch nicht die Erfahrungen derjenigen Ärzte, die TRT anwenden.

Es ist ja nach wie vor auch der Widerspruch nicht geklärt, warum die PK-Inzidenz gerade dann steigt, wenn der Testosteronstand am Abnehmen ist, nämlich im Alter.

@Rudolf, habe mir vorgenommen, das Friedman-Buch mir mal zur Brust zu nehmen.

----------


## LowRoad

_Hartmut,
_OK, _"explodieren"_ ist wahrscheinlich etwas übertrieben formuliert, da gebe ich dir Recht, obwohl wir auch nicht wissen, ob der PSA Wert in diesem Setting überhaupt ein geeigneter Surrogate-Parameter wäre!? Ich werde nächste Woche mal ein paar gesammelte Fakten präsentieren...
Beispielsweise eine Xenographt Studie mit hormonsensitiven und hormonresistenten LNCaP Implantaten. Untersucht wurde das Tumorvolumen, ein sicher besser geeigneter Marker für die Progression. 


Hormonsensitive LNCaP-S Tumore wuchsen bei Testosteronzufuhr (ausgefüllte Kreise) in 4 Wochen auf knapp 200% - sicher keine Explosion, aber auch nichts was mal leichtfertig in Kauf nehmen sollte. Hormonresistente LNCap-R Implantate schrumpften dagegen bei Testosteronzufuhr in ca. 8 Wochen auf 50%, was sicher begrüßenswert ist, allerdings hatten sie ihr Ausgangsvolum nach weiteren 4 Wochen wieder erreicht. Hartmut du siehst, nicht Jeder wird ideale Voraussetzungen für eine TRT mitbringen, und das Timing ist entscheidend. Demnächst mehr...

----------


## LowRoad

> Es ist ja nach wie vor auch der Widerspruch nicht geklärt, warum die PK-Inzidenz gerade dann steigt, wenn der Testosteronstand am Abnehmen ist, nämlich im Alter.


*Correlation doesn't equal causation!
*
Ältere Männer mit hohen Testosteronwerten sollten deiner Meinung nach weniger häufig von PCa betroffen sein? Nein, das wäre eine falsche Vermutung!

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Lowroad und RuStra:-

Leider kann ich mangels Detailwissen nichts beitragen, finde Euer Engagement aber äußerst anerkennenswert und die Ergebnisse interessant. Könnt Ihr das Thema vielleicht so weit voranbringen, dass ein praktikabler Therapieweg erkennbar wird: Voraussetzungen, Medikamente, Kosten, Kontrollen. Auch Namen von Ärzten, an die schwer Betroffene sich ggfls. wenden können. eine Art "Off label"-Therapieweg. Könntet Ihr Titel und Preis des Friedman-Buches mal nennen. Natürlich würde ich das auch gern lesen, vielleicht auch andere einschlägig Mitbetroffene.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## cligensa

Hallo Reinardo,
Der Titel lautet:
How you and your Doctor Can Fight Breast Cancer, Prostate Cancer and Alzheimer`s.
The new Testosterone Treatment
Dr. Edward Friedman
with William Cane
Foreword by Paul Savage,
ISBN 978-1-61614-723-5 
als e-book endet es mit -2

Ich habe es bei AMAZON bestellt und erhalten 21,--. Möglicherweise gibt es das dort nicht mehr.
Ich bin mit meinen Ärzten in Diskussion, auch über bioidentische Hormone, natürliche und künstliche Hormone. Die ganze Problematik ist nicht einfach und manchmal für mich nicht eindeutig. Auch für Nichmedizier eindeutige und sichere Aussagen werde ich hier einstellen. Medizin ist nun mal keine Ingenieurwissenschaft, manchmal noch nicht mal Naturwissenschaft sondern Erfahrunswissenschaft, zu der wir keinen einfachen Zugang haben. Wir behandeln keine Patienten und können solche kaum einordnen.

Was bisher von verschiedenen Forumsmitgliedern geäußert worden ist, da könnte man auch würfeln. Ärzte haben sich noch gar nicht zu dem Thema im Forum geäußert, mindestens nicht konstruktiv 
Grüße
Christian

----------


## Hvielemi

> Könnt Ihr das Thema vielleicht so weit voranbringen, dass ein praktikabler Therapieweg erkennbar wird: Voraussetzungen, Medikamente, Kosten, Kontrollen.


Hier geht es um die Frage, ob künstlich erhöhte Hormonwerte bei CRPCa einen Überlebensvorteil bringen.
Wie wär's mit einer zweiarmigen, randomisierten Studie?

Gruss
Hvielemi

----------


## hartmuth

Lieber Andi, du schreibst u.a.



> ....obwohl wir auch nicht wissen, ob der PSA Wert in diesem Setting überhaupt ein geeigneter Surrogate-Parameter wäre!?





> ....nicht Jeder wird ideale Voraussetzungen für eine TRT mitbringen, und das Timing ist entscheidend.


so sehe ich das auch, wohl wissend, dass Xenograft-Modelle leider nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß sind. 



> Ältere Männer mit hohen Testosteronwerten sollten deiner Meinung nach weniger häufig von PCa betroffen sein? Nein, das wäre eine falsche Vermutung!


Dies zu vermuten wäre zu simpel und ist deshalb auch nicht meine Meinung. Feste Testo rein und dann PK-resistent? Schön wär's.

Mir geht es um die Rolle des Testosteron, die offensichtlich eine widersprüchliche ist ohne dass dies geklärt wäre. Leider wird das Testosteron von der PK-Okologie zu einseitig diabolisiert. So konnte man vor nicht allzu langer Zeit hier im Forum im Zusammenhang mit den 5ARIs die These lesen, das höhere Testosteron aufgrund der 5-alpha-Reduktaste-Hemmung würde möglicherweise die agressiveren Krebsanteile befeuern. Hmm.

----------


## LowRoad

*Lieber Hartmut,
*volle Zustimmung, Xenograft Studien sind nur bedingt geeignet uns zu leiten. Klinische Studien, so wie sie auch Konrad fordert, wären sicher besser. Es reicht halt auch nicht aus ein Dogma gegen ein anderes einzutauschen. Der Weg zu klinischen Studien führt nun mal über Tiermodelle, somit hat das schon seine Berechtigung. Wie angekündigt werde ich mal meine Daten zusammentragen, dann könnten wir vielleicht die von mir formulierten Fragen versuchen einer Antwort zuzuführen.

Reinardo, ob sich dann daraus ein “Kochrezept“ ergibt glaube ich nicht – zu viele Unbekannte. Mit z.B. Dr. FE haben wir aber in Deutschland schon auch Ärzte die das begleiten könnten. Der Charme einer Therapie mit Sex-Hormonen, also Testosteron und/oder Östrogenen sind eben auch niedrige Kosten.

----------


## ottoasta

***Der Charme einer Therapie mit Sex-Hormonen, also Testosteron und/oder Östrogenen sind eben auch niedrige Kosten.***

Und was sagt uns das? Ganz einfach: Die Pharmaindustrie hat überhaupt kein Interesse hier zu forschen. Künstliche Gestagene (ich sage ausdrücklich nicht Progesteron, denn das ist natürlichen Ursprungs bzwe. nur dieses ist für mich richtig) sind hier kontraindiziert, natürliches Progesteron und auch Estradiol (natürlichen Ursprungs, also auch körperidentisch) ist nicht patentierbar, somit für die Firmen nicht interessant.  Wer soll also die Studien machen? Die führenden Ärzte? Diese sind mit den Pharmas verbandelt, wenn nicht direkt so doch über die Fachgesellschaften (wer sponsert diese eigentlich?) und auch die haben also kein Interesse preiswerte Medikamente zu verordnen. 

Das Problem ist doch nicht nur hier bei unserer Erkrankung, das ist vielfach so!
Schaut euch die Studien an, z.B. über Betakarotin. Aufschrei in der Presse: Lungenkrebs steigt!
Nirgends in der Laienpresse wurde erwähnt, dass diese Studien mit künstlichem Betakarotin durchgeführt wurden. Natürliches BK schliesst viel mehr Substanzen ein. Wurde hier also bewusst manipuliert? Wie sieht es mit beim künstlichen Betakarotin mit der Stereochemie aus? Links, rechtsdrehend? Aus was wurde das BK gewonnen? 

Ebenso die Studien mit Vitamin E: Reines künstliches Vitamin E! Kann nicht funktionieren aber die Presse hatte wieder mal was gegen Vitamine zu schreiben. Dabei ist natürliches Vit E reicher: Alle Gruppen vertreten, Tocotrienole usw.
Warum wurde also nur das künstliche Vit E genommen?
Ich denke, das Ergebnis sollte so sein! Da sind bestimmte Interessen dabei, die wollen absolut keine natürlichen Stoffe, da damit kein Reibach gemacht werden kann.
Und die Herren Profs machen schön  mit!

Und wir hier leiden unter den Streitereien dieser sogen. Fachleute! Der kleine Hausarzt am Lande bzw. der niedergelassene Urologe weiss es dann nicht besser bzw. traut sich nicht vom 'richtigen' Weg abzuweichen.

Genau das gilt auch für Testo, Progesto, Östro!

Otto

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Christian:

ich habe das Friedman-Buch bei AMAZON bestellt, Taschenbuch Euro 14,50. Das vorerst letzte Buch, weitere Bücher kommen aber nach.
Vielen Dank für die Information. Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

> Lieber Andi,
> am 6./7.Dezember trifft die Crème de la Crème der deutschen Urologie sich an einem Ort zu einem 1. Internationalen Symposium über Diagnose und Therapie des kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinoms unter der anspruchvollen (natürlich englischsprachigen) Benennung German Working Group on Castration Resistent Prostate Cancer. Vielleicht werden sie dort über Deine Wunschliste beraten, sofern TRT überhaupt zur Sprache kommt...


*Mein lieber Reinardo,
*die Tagesordnung steht ja schon fest, und enthält interessante Stichworte - auch im Hinblick auf Behandlungsmöglichkeiten des CRPCAs mit Sexualhormonen:

Definition of CRPC, role of testosterone, FSH, LH, estrogens, and progesterone; C. Ohlmann, Homburg/SaarInhibitors of androgen and estrogen biosynthesis in castration resistant prostate cancer; S. Gillessen, St. Gallen
Aber es gibt noch viele andere hochspannende Beiträge z.B. auch zur Neuroendokrinen-Entartung! Der BPS ist nicht nur vertreten, sondern wird sogar als Kooperationspartner benannt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die PCA Patienten durch Beiträge im BPS-Magazin anschließend darüber informiert werden. Ich selbst will versuchen, die Sicht der Profis in Bezug auf das Threadthema dann hier einzubringen. Schaun mer mal...

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Rudolf,




> "tapfer erdulden"? 
> "verlassen kollektiv von Evidenz gesaeumte Wege"?
> 
> Christian hat doch gerade noch einmal betont, dass es gar keine "Evidenz" gab !!
> Das Papier von Leibowitz, wo ich zum ersten mal gelesen habe, was es mit dieser Art "Beweisführung" auf sich hat, stammt aus 2002, im Dez. hat Ralf-Rainer Damm eine Übersetzung gemacht von "... je höher, desto besser". Lies, wie mittlerweile diverse Autoren die Interpretation von Fowler/Whitmore aus 1982 in der Luft zerreissen!


hab Dank, mich an diese mir natuerlich auch bekannten von Bob Leibowitz erlaeuterten Hinweise zu erinnern. Christians von mir eingeruecktes Zitat war Ausloeser meiner Ausfuehrungen. Es wurde mal der Nobelpreis im Zusammenhang mit Orchiektomie vergeben. Man kann auch 50 Jahre daneben gelegen haben. Christians Aussage ueber eine moeglicherweise ohne Absicht, wider besseres Wissen, publizierte Luege, was Testo bei PCa bedeutet, ist ja nicht mal so abwegig. Ich jedenfalls koennte mir vorstellen, auf den Zug mit zusaetzlich Testo aufzuspringen, wenn es an der Zeit sein sollte. 

Dir, lieber Rudolf, wuensche ich, dass Du das auch ohne in den Griff bekommst.
*
Die wahre Freude ist die Freude am anderen.
Antoine de Saint-Exupéry* 
(Antoine de Saint-Exupéry
Beste Gruesse aus dem heute windstillen und sonnigen Agadir.

----------


## cligensa

Hallo Hutschi,
ich freue mich ja, wenn es Dir im windstillen AGADIR gut gefällt, aber wir, d.i. Sepp Blaim und ich treffen halt in unserer "SHG schwerer Prostatakrebs" Kollegen, die viel größere Sorgen haben, als dass eine Information über Freude wegen Windstille in Agadir hier sensibel passend sein könnte. Schließlich sind in diesem Jahr bereits 5 von ihnen gestorben. Auch das Setzen der Segel paßt dann eher in einen anderen Thread als in den Zusammenhang der zum Teil gierig aufgenommen Informationen über mögliche Lebensdauerverlängerungen bei der doch immer noch sehr tödlichen Erkrankung.
Meine Bitte: es gibt für solche beiläufigen, wenn auch grunsärtlich richtigen  Bemerkungen passendere beiläufige Threads. Manchmal tut Schwätzen anderen weh.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## LowRoad

Hm, ich finde Haralds harmlose Interessensbekundung hier nicht störend. Auch dass er sich, so viele Jahre nach der Diagnose, noch guter Lebensqualität erfreut ist doch toll – wünschen wir ihm noch viel mehr davon!

----------


## Reinardo

Danke, Lowroad, für die Zusendung der Tagesordnung. Ich habe mir diese durchgelesen und bin überrascht, dass das Symposium so international ausgerichtet ist und offenbar in englischer Sprache stattfinden wird. Auf mich wirkt das Programm daher recht hochkarätig, Erwartungen weckend, das Ganze im Hilton, also in illustrem Setting.
Leider gibt es für Prostatakrebs, anders als in anderen Lebensbereichen, keinen kritischen Journalismus, nur einen Verlautbarungsjournalismus, so dass man sich selbst über Inhalt und Wert der Vorträge eine Meinung bilden muss. Da kann man je nach Interessenlage unterschiedliche Massstäbe anlegen. Für mich ist da der Massstab: Ändert sich nach diesem Symposium in praxi jetzt oder in erlebbarer Zukunft für die an Prostatakrebs Erkrankten etwas zum Besseren? Wenn das nicht der Fall ist und Vortragsredner nur theoretische Dinge vortragen, nur Perspektiven aufzeigen - und dann wieder abreisen, dann ist das eine unbefriedigende, für die Betroffenen verlorene Sache. Wie es bei neuen Gesetzen der Regierung auch immer Ausführungsbestimmungen gibt, müssten die Initiatoren des Symposiums hernach sich zusammensetzen und das in den Vorträgen Gehörte in einen Aktionsplan umsetzen für Besserungen in Diagnostik und Therapie, in der Fachwelt als Empfehlung verteilen und für künftige Behandlungsrichtlinien vormerken. Geschieht so etwas, dann würde ich sagen, das Symposium war ein Erfolg.

Reinardo

----------


## RolandHO

> Wenn das nicht der Fall ist und Vortragsredner nur theoretische Dinge vortragen, nur Perspektiven aufzeigen


"Nichts ist so praktisch, wie eine gute Theorie" (Botzmann)

----------


## LowRoad

_Es wächst der Mensch mit seinen höheren Zielen ... dem lieben Gott zum Hals heraus.
_(Dieter Hildebrandt )

*Ach Reinardo,
*durch deine überhöhte Erwartungshaltung wirst du regelmäßig enttäuscht, und dieser Frust entlädt sich dann hier. Auch das ist nicht besonders produktiv. Die Entwicklung in der Medizin ist nun mal eine Schnecke, viel zu langsam für unser Verständnis, doch folgt es klaren Richtlinien. Selbstverständlich gibt es dabei Verzerrungen, da pharmafinanzierte Studien überproportional wahrgenommen werden. Hierzu dürfen wir sicher immer wieder mal den Finger in die Wunde legen, denn das stärkste Argument ist auf unserer Seite:

*Solange Männer am Prostatakrebst sterben sind wir noch nicht am Ziel!
*
Die Größen der Urologie wie sie sich z.B. in Düsseldorf treffen werden sind aber nicht nur ihren Patienten verpflichtet, das anzunehmen wäre wohl unrealistisch. Sie tragen Mitverantwortung für das Klinikbudget, und, wenn sie in der Lehre arbeiten, auch ihren Studenten gegenüber. Da sind dann natürlich 1000 kleine Fördergelder besser gelitten, als 1 oder 2 zulassungsrelevante Studien, die zu 90% durchfallen.

Ich denke, man will durch die Installation einer "GWG-CRPC" ein Zeichen setzen: _"Hallo - die Deutschen sind auch noch da"_. Hatte man etwas aus den Augen verloren, nachdem in der Vergangenheit die übergroße Mehrzahl der Veröffentlichungen aus dem angelsächsischem Raum stammen.

Was können wir erwarten? Konkret eher wenig! Ich hoffe, ein paar Eindrücke mitnehmen zu können, was als erforschungswürdig angesehen wird. Indizien sammeln um eigene Wege intelligent ausarbeiten zu können. Bisher ging's gut, PSA weiterhin <0.008ng/ml. Ich beginne jetzt die zweite IADT Off-Phase, diesmal u.a. mit ERalpha/beta Modulation (Toremifene & Anastrozole)...

----------


## RolandHO

> (Botzmann)


Ich entschuldige mich bei Ludwig Boltzmann für diese Verhunzung seines Namens.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,

TRT bringt nicht nur Vorteile, wie auch *hier* nachzulesen ist. Bei Herz- Kreislaufvorgeschädigten birgt die Testosteronsubstitution ein erhöhtes Risiko. Welcher ältere Mensch ist schon in der Lage sein Infarktrisiko gegenüber den möglichen Vorteilen von TRT abzuwägen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

> Welcher ältere Mensch ist schon in der Lage sein Infarktrisiko gegenüber den möglichen Vorteilen von TRT abzuwägen.


Lieber Heribert,

den Teufel mit dem Beelzebub austreiben koennte man zumindest dann fuer mich formulieren. Herzprobleme in den Anfaengen sind fuer mich dokumentiert. Warum also nicht das moegliche Risiko eingehen; nachdem die Stress-MRT heil ueberstanden wurde. Aber noch ist es nicht so weit. Der brave, liebenswuerdige Christian moege fuer mein Geschwaetz Verstaendnis aufbringen. Es gibt wahrlich mehr belanglosen Nonsens an anderer Stelle zu lesen. Andi sei dank fuer seine bewaehrte Lanze in kritischer Situation. Ansonsten ist mir sehr wohl bewusst, dass es aktuell dringendere Probleme gibt als meine Zukunftsphantasien. 

*"Wir warten unser Leben lang auf den außergewöhnlichen Menschen, statt die gewöhnlichen um uns her in solche zu verwandeln"*
(Hans Urs von Balthasar) 

Erneut windige Gruesse aus der Ferne.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Lowroad, Harald, RolandHO

Ich habe langsam genug von all den Sprüchen irgendwelcher Prominenten, ob es nun Schauspieler, Wissenschaftler oder Kabarettisten sind. Ich habe Dieter Hildebrecht zu Lebzeiten nicht gemocht, und seine Sprüche gefallen mir auch nach seinem Tode nicht. Er war Talent, einmalig, aber seine Sprüche trafen die Opfer an sensiblen Stellen, wo sie wehrlos waren. Meine Sympathie war immer mit den Opfern. Albert Einstein war ein Genie auf seinem Gebiet. für andere Lebenslagen hat er nur Plattitüden geäußert. Das Gleiche gilt für Botzmann, von dem ich zum erstenmal höre. Welch ein Quatsch, dass eine gute Theorie auch Praxis sei.
Die Sprüche von Prominenten ersetzen bei Männern das eigene Denken nicht, ebenso wie die Kleider der Sylvie van de Vaart bei Frauen den eigenen Geschmack nicht ersetzen sollten.

Reinardo

----------


## cligensa

> TRT bringt nicht nur Vorteile, wie auch





> *hier* nachzulesen ist.



Natürlich, wenn nur wir Patienten ansagen, was zur Therapie gemacht werden soll, dann hast Du völlig recht. Wir brauchten dann doch überhaupt keine Mediziner.
Die brauchen wir aber, wenn wir großen Nichtmedizier uns selbst nicht Schaden zufügen wollen.
Da gebe ich Dir Recht. 
Allerdings Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt. Es gibt genug Ärzte, die wissen, was beim Einsatz von TRT und bei Kreislaufgeschädigten mit relativ einfachen Mitteln zu tun ist (von Clexane, über ASS100 oder andere Blutverdünner bis zur ständigen Beobachtung der Blutwerte. Meine Thrombozyten machen mir im Moment etwas Schwierigkeiten. Sie sind etwas niedrig. Immer nachjustieren. Das wissen Ärzte natürlich viel besser als wir alten Möchtegernmediziner.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

das Friedman Buch ist heute angekommen und hat mich sofort erobert. Zum dritten Mal in meiner Prostata-Karriere habe ich das spontane, instinktive Gefühl: Da ist etwas dran. Der hat mir etwas zu sagen. Das erste Mal waren es die mir von Christian Ligensa zugesandten Schriften von Leibowitz, das zweite Mal eine in der SHG Berlin liegengebliebene Broschüre der GEK über DNA-Zytometrie. 
Überrascht hat mich auch, dass Friedman sich auf Leibowitz bezieht und dessen Therapieansatz klar und mit überzeugenden Worten bestätigt. Ich finde auch Parallelen zu Walsh und Tribukait, zwei meiner wichtigsten Ratgeber. So urteilt er auf Seite 218 über die Gefahr der Hormontherapie, die bei uns so ohne jede Begrenzung verordnet wird: "Before androgen deprivation, some dangerous prostate cancer cells had to compete with less dangerous cancer cells for nutrition and growing space, whereas after 13 months of of androgen deprivation, the dangerous cancer cells are free to grow at their maximum speed." Genau das schrieb der Zytologe Böcking, ein Schüler Tribukaits, in seinem Brief an Dieter aus Husum. dass in tetraploider Situation, d.h.. bei erhöhtem Gleason, eine alleinige Hormontherapie kontraproduktiv sei. Es überrascht und erfreut mich immer wieder, dass die Großen unter den Ärzten und Forschern sich in vieler Hinsicht nicht widersprechen, eher bestätigen.
Das Buch ist auch in allgemein verständlicher Sprache geschrieben. Unerlässliche medizinische Fachbegriffe werden sorgfältig erklärt.
Das ist nur ein erster Eindruck vom Buch. Alles sorgfältig zu lesen brauche ich noch gut zwei Wochen.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Christian,

Deine Darstellungen im Umgang mit Testosteron klangen zu Anfang als wäre das eine Möglichkeit für jeden Schwerstbetroffenen einen therapeutischem Nutzen daraus zu ziehen. In Deinen weiteren Ausführungen, wurden diese Aussagen "Gott sei Dank" differenzierter. Insofern flechte ich mit meinen kurzen Einwänden lediglich ein, dass TRT in dieser Situation kein Allheilmittel ist, sondern von Arzt und Patient sehr wohl überlegt sein will! Das auch deshalb, weil heutzutage auf dem Schwarzmarkt fast alles zu bekommen ist, wenn gerade mal kein Arzt wie Dr. Bob zur Verfügung steht!

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## LowRoad

*Reinardo,
*dann mal viel Spaß beim Lesen des Buches!

Edward Friedman, PhD hat über "biophysics" und "theoretical biology" promoviert, und betreibt Forschungen in diesem Bereich. Er ist also kein praktizierender Arzt mit echten Patienten, sondern ein Forscher, der nicht an eingefahrenen Wegen klebt, sondern aktuelle Forschungsergebnisse versucht zu berücksichtigen. Es ist sicher gut seine Sichtweise kennen zu lernen, um als Laienmediziner unseren Ärzten kompetent gegenübertreten zu können. Für alle die sich das Buch nicht kaufen wollen, hier eine Zusammenfassung der Aussagen die Prostatakrebsbehandlung betreffend (ich hoffe ich habe es richtig verstanden):

_Prostatakrebszellen verlieren in späten Stadien den nuklearen Adrogenrezeptor (Kastrationsresistenz), aber bilden Membranproteine, die ein Bindungsmotiv für Androgene exprimieren. Durch Aktivierung dieser Membran-Rezeptoren soll eine Apoptosereaktion initiiert werden, weshalb hohe Testosteronwerte in diesem Setting vorteilhaft sein könnten. Die exzessive Umwandlung von Testosteron in Estradiol und deren Downstream Liganden soll durch Aromataseblocker (Anastrozole) verhindert werden. Um speziell den ER-beta Rezeptor zu stimulieren setzt Friedman Estriol ein, welches im Vergleich zu Estradiol 35% Bindungsaffinität an den ER-beta, aber nur 10% Bindungsaffinität an den ER-alpha besitzt. Weiterhin weist Friedman noch auf die Bedeutung eines hohen Vitamin-D Wertes hin.
_
Würde mich interessieren, ob es Kollegen gibt, die dies mal ausprobieren, um uns von den Ergebnissen zu berichten. Betreffend der ERs gehe ich einen ähnlichen Weg, nutze aber das natürliche Estradiol, welches etwa gleichwertig an die ER-alpha/beta Rezeptoren bindet, und blockiere ER-alpha mit einem ER-alpha Antagonisten (Toremifene).

----------


## ottoasta

hallo,
ich wundere mich, dass hier bzw. jemand von den Urologen hier noch nie etwas über natürliches Progesteron geschrieben hat.
Nachdem was ich darüber weiss, hat natürliches Progesteron (bitte niemals mit den künstlichen Gestagenen verwechseln!) einen starken Einfluss auf die Östrogenrezeptoren!
Zumindest ist bekannt, dass Frauen, die regelmässig, täglich (!) in der Menopause das Progesteron auftragen (1 Hub = 1g  3%, also 30 mg)
*fast* automatisch vor Brustkrebs geschützt sind. 
Ausserdem ist es ein Aromatasehemmer, also gut gegen Dihydrotestosteron!

Einige 'Aussenseiter' empfehlen es auch zur Pflege der Prostata, z.B. Dr. Lee und seine von ihm angeleiteten Kollegen. Leider ist Dr. Lee schon verstorben! Es gibt aber etliche Bücher von ihm, auch in deutscher Übersetzung. Ich habe 2 davon hier. 

Zumindest ich wende es nun seit einigen Wochen an, ich merke, dass es mir für die Seele guttut, meine Körpertemperatur (ich friere leicht, da ich schilddrüsenoperiert bin, trotz Thyroxin, nach Labor gut eingestellt) ist höher, normal! Der Schlaf ist auch dadurch besser, daher nur abends anwenden!

Gibt es u.a. auf Rezept bei der Receptura Apotheke:

www.receptura.de

Ich denke, ein Versuch ist es wert! Übrigens, auch Dr. Douwes empfiehlt ebenfalls natürliches Progesteron nach Dr. Lee!

Otto
------------------

----------


## RuStra

> hallo,
> ich wundere mich, dass hier bzw. jemand von den Urologen hier noch nie etwas über natürliches Progesteron geschrieben hat.
> Nachdem was ich darüber weiss, hat natürliches Progesteron (bitte niemals mit den künstlichen Gestagenen verwechseln!) einen starken Einfluss auf die Östrogenrezeptoren!


Hallo Otto, aber das "natürliche" Progesteron ist doch nicht dadurch von den "künstlichen" Gestagenen zu unterscheiden,
dass das eine Biochemie und das andere Chemie ist, oder? Chemie ist beides, nur sind es unterschiedliche Moleküle, oder?





> Zumindest ist bekannt, dass Frauen, die regelmässig, täglich (!) in der Menopause das Progesteron auftragen (1 Hub = 1g  3%, also 30 mg)
> *fast* automatisch vor Brustkrebs geschützt sind. 
> Ausserdem ist es ein Aromatasehemmer, also gut gegen Dihydrotestosteron!


Aromatase macht Östradiol aus Testosteron, das DHT wird aus Testo gemacht mittels eines anderen Enzyms, 5-alpha-Reduktase.





> Einige 'Aussenseiter' empfehlen es auch zur Pflege der Prostata, z.B. Dr. Lee und seine von ihm angeleiteten Kollegen. Leider ist Dr. Lee schon verstorben! Es gibt aber etliche Bücher von ihm, auch in deutscher Übersetzung. Ich habe 2 davon hier. 
> 
> Zumindest ich wende es nun seit einigen Wochen an, ich merke, dass es mir für die Seele guttut, meine Körpertemperatur (ich friere leicht, da ich schilddrüsenoperiert bin, trotz Thyroxin, nach Labor gut eingestellt) ist höher, normal! Der Schlaf ist auch dadurch besser, daher nur abends anwenden!
> 
> Gibt es u.a. auf Rezept bei der Receptura Apotheke:
> 
> www.receptura.de
> 
>  Ich denke, ein Versuch ist es wert!


Ja, sehe ich auch so.

Otto
 -----------------[/QUOTE]

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> hier eine Zusammenfassung der Aussagen die Prostatakrebsbehandlung betreffend (ich hoffe ich habe es richtig verstanden):
> 
> _Prostatakrebszellen verlieren in späten Stadien den nuklearen Adrogenrezeptor (Kastrationsresistenz), aber bilden Membranproteine, die ein Bindungsmotiv für Androgene exprimieren. Durch Aktivierung dieser Membran-Rezeptoren soll eine Apoptosereaktion initiiert werden, weshalb hohe Testosteronwerte in diesem Setting vorteilhaft sein könnten. Die exzessive Umwandlung von Testosteron in Estradiol und deren Downstream Liganden soll durch Aromataseblocker (Anastrozole) verhindert werden. Um speziell den ER-beta Rezeptor zu stimulieren setzt Friedman Estriol ein, welches im Vergleich zu Estradiol 35% Bindungsaffinität an den ER-beta, aber nur 10% Bindungsaffinität an den ER-alpha besitzt. Weiterhin weist Friedman noch auf die Bedeutung eines hohen Vitamin-D Wertes hin.
> _


Na, da werden wir sicherlich noch viel viel mehr Leseproben dem Forum übersetzt bieten können ... nur macht die Übersetzungsarbeit wenig Spass, wenn nicht ein paar mitziehen ...
Und bevor der AR verloren geht, wird er anders getriggert ...




> Würde mich interessieren, ob es Kollegen gibt, die dies mal ausprobieren, um uns von den Ergebnissen zu berichten. Betreffend der ERs gehe ich einen ähnlichen Weg, nutze aber das natürliche Estradiol, welches etwa gleichwertig an die ER-alpha/beta Rezeptoren bindet, und blockiere ER-alpha mit einem ER-alpha Antagonisten (Toremifene).


Na, ich fange ab heute mit Cordes-Östriol-Salbe an  - anstatt Östradiol-Pflaster (zur Neutralisierung der HB-bedingten Hitzewallungen) ...
Ansonsten muss wieder das Wissen über die Polyphenole / Unterabteilung Isoflavone bzw. "Salvestrole" aktualisiert werden, um den beta-Rezeptor
mehr zu pflegen.

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo:-
> 
> das Friedman Buch ist heute angekommen und hat mich sofort erobert. Zum dritten Mal in meiner Prostata-Karriere habe ich das spontane, instinktive Gefühl: Da ist etwas dran. Der hat mir etwas zu sagen.


ging mir auch so !




> Das erste Mal waren es die mir von Christian Ligensa zugesandten Schriften von Leibowitz, das zweite Mal eine in der SHG Berlin liegengebliebene Broschüre der GEK über DNA-Zytometrie.


das ging mir nicht so, da hatte ich schon zuviel Seminar Bremen 2005 inhaliert ...




> Überrascht hat mich auch, dass Friedman sich auf Leibowitz bezieht und dessen Therapieansatz klar und mit überzeugenden Worten bestätigt. Ich finde auch Parallelen zu Walsh und Tribukait, zwei meiner wichtigsten Ratgeber. So urteilt er auf Seite 218 über die Gefahr der Hormontherapie, die bei uns so ohne jede Begrenzung verordnet wird: "Before androgen deprivation, some dangerous prostate cancer cells had to compete with less dangerous cancer cells for nutrition and growing space, whereas after 13 months of of androgen deprivation, the dangerous cancer cells are free to grow at their maximum speed." Genau das schrieb der Zytologe Böcking, ein Schüler Tribukaits, in seinem Brief an Dieter aus Husum. dass in tetraploider Situation, d.h.. bei erhöhtem Gleason, eine alleinige Hormontherapie kontraproduktiv sei. Es überrascht und erfreut mich immer wieder, dass die Großen unter den Ärzten und Forschern sich in vieler Hinsicht nicht widersprechen, eher bestätigen.


ja, schon, nur ist Tribukeit mit seiner Studie von 1993 leider keine "grosse" Hilfe in Sachen Qualifizierung von Sinn und Unsinn von HB ...




> Das Buch ist auch in allgemein verständlicher Sprache geschrieben. Unerlässliche medizinische Fachbegriffe werden sorgfältig erklärt.
> Das ist nur ein erster Eindruck vom Buch. Alles sorgfältig zu lesen brauche ich noch gut zwei Wochen.
> 
> Gruß, Reinardo


Würdest Du auch mitübersetzen? 
Würde mich freuen, dann machen wir hier übers Forum mal wieder eine Gemeinschafts-Übersetzungs-Aktion.

goodnight,
Rudolf

----------


## LowRoad

> ...ich wundere mich, dass hier bzw. jemand von den Urologen hier noch nie etwas über natürliches Progesteron geschrieben hat...


*Otto,
*wenn da nicht viel drüber gesprochen bzw. geschrieben wird, dann heißt das wahrscheinlich, dass es nicht viel darüber gibt. In der Komplementär- und Alternativmedizin (CAM) ist dies gleichbedeutend mit bewiesener Wirksamkeit  :L&auml;cheln:  , aber ist das wirklich so? Führt man dem Köper irgendein Hormon zu, dann wird das nicht so bleiben, sondern es setzt umgehend ein Umwandlungs- und Abbauprozess ein:



Progesterone wird letztendlich doch wieder zu Androgenen und Östrogenen umgewandelt und dann weiter abgebaut und ausgeleitet. In welchem Gewebe sich wie viel Progesterone sammelt ist weitgehend unklar. Frauen haben in der Schwangerschaft einen erhöhten Progesterone Wert. Es wird vermutet, dass dies Immunsystemmodulatorische Wirkung hat. Dix, Wilson & Check kommen in [1] zu dem Forschungsergebnis:




> These data support the hypothesis that various cancers may utilize a mechanism that is present in normal pregnancy that involves secretion of a progesterone-induced protein that blocks natural killer cell activity. The hypothesis that the cancer cells have the capacity to direct local progesterone production is supported by demonstrating the benefit of a progesterone receptor antagonist in tumors restricted to males.


Progesterone wäre demnach eher schädlich für uns!?

Umfangreiche Biomarker Analysen von PCa Gewebe konnten zeigen, dass der Progesterone Rezeptor selten außerhalb der Normwerte lag. Man darf deshalb wohl vermuten, dass Progesterone bei PCa doch nicht die überragende Bedeutung hat, wie sie z.B. Lee postuliert hat - oder?

------------------------
*[1]:* Dix, Wilson & Check, Progesterone receptor antagonist therapy has therapeutic potential even in cancer restricted to males as evidenced from murine testicular and prostate cancer studies.

----------


## cligensa

Liebe Mitdenker und Mitpatienten,
ich gestehe, noch nicht so viel gelesen oder gelernt zu haben, dass ich die recht komplizierten Wirkzusammenhänge und Veränderungen der Hormone im Körper in meine therapeutische Linie einbringen kann.
Ich werde mich auch sehr hüten, Meinungen aus diesem Forum aufzugreifen und als Therapie anwenden zu wollen. Deswegen finde ich es rührend, wenn einige von Euch sich Gedanken machen, um mich nicht in meiner TRT-Therapie zu verunsichern. Das ist sehr lieb, aber diese Gefahr besteht nicht, da ich zwei in Hormonangelegenheiten sehr erfahrene Ärzte zur Beratung an meiner Seite habe. Mehr als 15 Jahre lang meinen aggressiven, inzwischen metastatischen nach konventionellen Kriterien auch hormonresistenten PPCa in Schach zu halten läßt mich keine Sekunde daran zweifeln, dass hier sicher kluge Patientenvorschläge dieses Ergebnis noch verbessern könnten. Ich bin auch meinen internistischen Onkologen/Hämatologen kritisch nur in dem Maße gegenüber, wie ich für mich überzeugenden Grund dazu habe. "Gute Ratschläge" oder auch angelesenes Wissen anderer Patienten oder auch von Ärzten können nach meiner Erfahrung nicht viel durch noch mehr und besseres Wissen dazu beitragen. ich selbst halte mich gern zurück, gebe gern Informationen dem, der sie möchte. In 2 Wochen habe ich wieder eine Telefonkonsultation mit Drs. Leibowitz/Eshaghian.
Viele Grüße

----------


## LowRoad

> ...in Schach zu halten läßt mich keine Sekunde daran zweifeln, dass hier sicher kluge Patientenvorschläge dieses Ergebnis noch verbessern könnten...


Lieber Christian, ja, auch ich hätte nicht den geringesten Zweifel, dass kluge (Patienten)Ratschläge deine Situation noch hätten verbessern können  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## cligensa

hast Recht, LowRoad, es sollte heißen:  ".....große Zweifel....."
aber rechne es bitte meiner eingeschränkten Wachheit an: das habe ich um 5.33 am Morgen geschrieben, als es mir gerade in den Sinn kam. Danach habe ich noch herrlich weitergeratzt.

----------


## LowRoad

Schon klar Christian, konnte mir diesen kleinen Ulk aber nicht verkneifen - about that!

----------


## cligensa

ist schon gefrühstückt, don`t worry

----------


## ottoasta

hallo Christian,
weiterhin meine Gratulation zu deinem Weg; der erfordert Respekt, denn 15 Jahre mit dieser Krankheit zu leben und wie ich hoffe gut zu leben, hat schon was! Was wäre gewesen, wenn du dich auf den üblichen Weg gemacht hättest? Ich denke, dass deine Lebensqualität erheblich gestört wäre oder du schon nicht mehr unter den Lebendigen wärst!

Dies sollte doch allen hier zu denken geben! Vor allem den Ärzten, die sicher hier mitlesen!

Denn merke: Auch ein Nobelpreis schützt nicht vor einem Irrtum!

Du schreibst:
**
In 2 Wochen habe ich wieder eine Telefonkonsultation mit Drs. Leibowitz/Eshaghian.
**

Wäre es zu viel verlangt, wenn du mal nachfragen würdest was die vom natürlichen Estradiol und Progesteron (nicht Gestagen!!) halten? Also anstatt Ethinylestradiol das E 2? Denn es ist doch bekannt, dass EtiE leicht Thrombosen verursachen kann! Ist bekannt von Frauen die die 'Pille' nehmen, welche das EtiE enthält.

Daher mein Interesse an dieser Frage, denn deine Ärzte müssen sich ja was gedacht haben bei der Verordnung!
Wäre interessant zu erfahren.

Ich will dich natürlich nicht mit Fragen löchern, doch hier wäre was Grundsätzliches zu klären!
Ich hoffe deine Zeit reicht dafür aus.

Gruss
Otto

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> ... Also anstatt Ethinylestradiol das E 2? 
> Daher mein Interesse an dieser Frage, denn deine Ärzte müssen sich ja was gedacht haben bei der Verordnung! ...
> Gruss
> Otto


Hallo Otto,

ich möchte der Antwort der Ärzte nicht vorgreifen, aber gerne kurz aus dem Gedächtnis mein bescheidenes Wissen zu Deiner Frage äußern. 

Wie Du selbst schon geschrieben hast, unterscheiden sich körperidentische Hormone von künstlichen hormonähnlichen Stoffen, von der Pharmaindustrie und (somit) Ärzten auch Hormone genannt. 

Letztere sind im Allgemeinen nicht im Blut als Hormone nachweisbar. Deshalb schreibt Rimkus auf die Frage, wie lange vor einer Hormonsubstitution mit natürlichen Hormonen und einer dafür empfehlenswerten vorherigen, ersten Hormonbestimmung die Pille abgesetzt werden muss, sinngemäß, dass dies nicht weiter zu beachten sei, weil die Pille im Sinne einer natürlichen Hormonsubstitution keine Hormone enthält und diese die Erstmessung nicht beeinflussen würden.

Hormone im Körper docken je nach Bedarf innerhalb kurzer Zeitwechsel an Rezeptoren an und ab. Ethinyl-Estradiol besetzt jedoch (wie auch pflanzliche hormonähnliche Stoffe) Rezeptoren sehr fest und dauerhaft. Diese stehen somit für "echtes" Estradiol nicht mehr zur Verfügung. Dies entspricht somit einer Verringerung der Verfügbarkeit von Estradiol.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Benton

> Edward Friedman , ... , hier eine Zusammenfassung der Aussagen die Prostatakrebsbehandlung betreffend (ich hoffe ich habe es richtig verstanden) :
> _Prostatakrebszellen verlieren in späten Stadien den nuklearen Adrogenrezeptor (Kastrationsresistenz), aber bilden Membranproteine, die ein Bindungsmotiv für Androgene exprimieren. Durch Aktivierung dieser Membran-Rezeptoren soll eine Apoptosereaktion initiiert werden, weshalb hohe Testosteronwerte in diesem Setting vorteilhaft sein könnten. Die exzessive Umwandlung von Testosteron in Estradiol und deren Downstream Liganden soll durch Aromataseblocker (Anastrozole) verhindert werden. Um speziell den ER-beta Rezeptor zu stimulieren setzt Friedman Estriol ein, welches im Vergleich zu Estradiol 35% Bindungsaffinität an den ER-beta, aber nur 10% Bindungsaffinität an den ER-alpha besitzt. Weiterhin weist Friedman noch auf die Bedeutung eines hohen Vitamin-D Wertes hin._


Nach Lektüre des Buches von Edward Friedman habe ich mich gefragt, warum ich täglich Duasterid aber keinen Aromataseblocker einnehme.

Für Friedman ist ein niedriger Estradiolspiegel - außer in den ersten drei Monaten der Behandlung - von entscheidender Bedeutung. Beim Einsatz von Finasterid/Duasterid reduziert sich die Umwandlung von Testosteron zu Dihydrotestosteron-Wert (DHT), dadurch steigt neben dem Testosteronwert auch der Estradiolspiegel. Wird zusätzlich Testosteron zugeführt, steigt der Estradiolspiegel weiter. 
Nur ein Aromataseblocker gewährleistet einen niedrigen Estradiolspiegel, der nach Friedman eine Voraussetzung dafür ist, die ER-alpha Aktivität und damit die Vermehrung der Krebszellen niedrig zu halten. Bei Frauen werden Aromataseblocker häufig eingesetzt.

- Wer von meinen Leidensgenossen hat schon Erfahrungen mit der Einnahme eines Aromataseblockers gesammelt?
- Wer denkt daran, die von Friedman vorgeschlagene Zyklustherapie (3 Monate hohes Testosteron, niedriges DHT, niedriges Estradiol; 3 Monate hohes Testosteron, hohes DHT, niedriges Estradiol) auszutesten?

Gruß
Benton

----------


## RuStra

> - Wer denkt daran, die von Friedman vorgeschlagene Zyklustherapie (3 Monate hohes Testosteron, niedriges DHT, niedriges Estradiol; 3 Monate hohes Testosteron, hohes DHT, niedriges Estradiol) auszutesten?
> 
> Gruß
> Benton


genau, so oder  ähnlich habe ich das ab dem Frühjahr vor, 
grüsse aus hh
& guten Rutsch!
Rudolf

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Benton und Rudolf,

ich werde auch ab Frühjahr, wenn meine derzeitige Behandlung beendet ist, mit diesem Protokoll beginnen, falls mein Arzt keine entscheidenden Gegenargumente hat. Dies wäre dann der Fall, wenn er Friedman und Leibowitz in seinen Erkenntnissen übertrumpft.

- dauerhaft hohes Testosteron auf Teenager-Niveau (man fühlt sich wieder wie 19)
- dauerhaft niedrig, normales Estradiol unter Verwendung eines Aromatase-Hemmers
- und dreimonatiger Wechsel von niedrigem (mit 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer) und normalem DHT (ohne 
   5-alpha-RH)

Ein paar Einzel-Spezial-Fragen müssen noch geklärt werden, die ich im Friedman-Thema zur Diskussion stellen werde.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Benton

> ich werde auch ab Frühjahr, wenn meine derzeitige Behandlung beendet ist, mit diesem Protokoll beginnen, falls mein Arzt keine entscheidenden Gegenargumente hat. Dies wäre dann der Fall, wenn er Friedman und Leibowitz in seinen Erkenntnissen übertrumpft.
> 
> - dauerhaft hohes Testosteron auf Teenager-Niveau (man fühlt sich wieder wie 19)
> - dauerhaft niedrig, normales Estradiol unter Verwendung eines Aromatase-Hemmers
> - und dreimonatiger Wechsel von niedrigem (mit 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer) und normalem DHT (ohne 
>    5-alpha-RH)


Hallo Wolfgang,

welcher 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer angebracht wäre, ist mir im Augenblick noch unklar. Ich nehme im Augenblick Duasterid (Avodart) ein. Dessen lange Halbwertszeit von 5 Wochen ist aber für einen schnellen Zykluswechsel wohl schlecht geeignet. Sollte man auf Finasterid wechseln?

Zum Estradiol-Wert im Serum: Bei mir ergab sich ein Estradiolwert deutlich oberhalb der Toleranzgrenzen, also weit entfernt von einem niedrigen Wert. 

Im Augenblick habe ich noch keinen Arzt, der die Zyklustherapie mit mir wagen möchte.

Gruß

Benton

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Benton,

wann möchtest du den mit der Therapie beginnen? Wenn Rudolf im Frühjahr anfängt, und auch ich, und eventuell du, hat es etwas Zeit, noch ein paar Informationen zusammenzutragen.

Deine Überlegung zur Halbwertzeit von Dutasterid finde ich wichtig, was wieder mal zeigt, dass man nicht alle Ideen alleine haben kann. 

Man könnte noch überlegen, ob für diese Art der zyklischen Therapie Finasterid ausreichend wäre, obwohl es die 5-alpha-Reduktase nur auf einem Weg (Typ 2), im Gegensatz zu Dutasterid auf zwei Wegen (Typ 1 und 2, was zu einer etwas verbesserten Wirkung führt), hemmt. Interessant sind noch die Abbauwege. Da muss ich noch mal genauer nachschauen, Dutasterid belastet jedenfalls die Leber. Die Frage ist, wie stark und ob es einen Alkohol trinkenden Menschen beeindrucken würde, sprich seine Belastung deutlich oder nur unwesentlich erhöhen würde.

Der Preis spricht für Finasterid. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die gesetzliche Versicherung, derer ich mich erfreuen darf,  Finasterid oder Dutasterid jahrelang bezahlen. Falls ja, wäre das Preisargument unwesentlich. 

Weitere Fakten aus dem Buch sind zusammmenzutragen. Rudolf wird sicher helfen. 

*Sollten wir ein extra Thema "systemische Therapie nach Friedman - das Hormonrezeptor-Modell" aufmachen um dort weitere Fragen ausführlich zu diskutieren?* Man könnte dies dort dauerhaft fortführen. Wenn ja, eröffne das Thema, ich melde mich dort.

Ich denke daran, Testosteron nicht bloß über eine direkte Gabe zu holen, sondern auch über Pregnenolon und DHEA. Dies hätte weitere Vorteile. 

Mir geht es nicht darum, ausschließlich den Prostatakrebs zu beherrschen, sondern die gesamte Gesundheit zu beeinflussen, auch mit weiteren Maßnahmen, wovon Friedman eine von sehr vielen beschreibt - die Magensäure. Dazu kämen viele weitere, die hier im Forum meist auf geringes Interesse stoßen.

Wie Friedman schreibt -das ist natürlich schon lange bekannt, wird hier im Forum aber fleißig ausgeblendet, weil man den Urologen auf "dem Schoß sitzt"-, unterscheidet sich das durchschnittliche Gesamtzeitüberleben von (lokal) behandelten Patienten nicht von denen, die Wait und Watch betreiben. Mit Beherrschen des Prostatakrebses kommt man somit (bekanntermaßen) nicht weit, das Ableben im Alter von ca. 75 "garantiert". Ich möchte aber gesund 85 werden. Da braucht es etwas mehr.

In eineinhalb Wochen treffe ich mich mit einem jungen hoffnungsvollen Arzt (kein Urologe!), der gerade eine Privatpraxis südlich von Frankfurt eröffnet hat. Wir sprechen unter anderem über bioidentische Hormone. Zwei Prostatakrebspatienten hat er schon. Vielleicht ist er am Ausbau des Themas interessiert. Derzeit bin ich in Bad Aibling in Behandlung -von Berlin nicht gerade der kürzeste Weg-, weil dort auch Kassenpatienten behandelt werden. Ich denke, es wird keine Einwände gegen Friedman geben, im Gegenteil, ich kenne kaum einen Arzt, der offener ist, alles weiß und die üblichen Ansätze der Onkologie und Urologie für sehr bedenklich hält. Als lokale Therapie bietet er die transurethrale Hyperthermie an, die "mal eben" den Krebs stark "wegdampft". Auch diese lokale, allerdings fast nebenwirkungsfreie, Therapie -wie selbstverständlich die üble RPE und noch üblere Bestrahlung- wäre, nach Friedman überflüssig. Dem folge ich weitgehend, weil Krebs -Prostatakrebs als typischer Alterskrebs sowieso- eine systemische und keine lokale Krankheit ist. 

Herzliche Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## LudwigS

> ... weil Krebs -Prostatakrebs als typischer Alterskrebs sowieso- eine systemische und keine lokale Krankheit ist.


Aber nur, wenn man den Zeitpunkt wo er das Haus verlassen hat, verpasst hat.
Er hat nämlich die unangenehme Eigenschaft, diesen Zeitpunkt nicht in der Tagespresse anzuzeigen.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn in Zusammenhang mit Friedman nicht die alte, immer wieder wiederholte, müßige  Diskussion geführt würde. Ich hatte diese Bemerkung nur im Sinne  der Friedman-Überlegung eingeflochten, die für seine Theorie des "Hormon-Rezeptor-Modells" grundlegend ist. Jedem seine Überzeugung und sein Glaube. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## ottoasta

Wenn ihr Testo, Estradiol, Progesteron usw. ersetzen wollt, dann NUR(!) die natürliche Variante, als Gel auf die Haut.
Es gibt diese auch als 'Lozenges', also bukkal anzuwenden.

Ich beziehe meine Sachen hier:

www.receptura.de

Pregnenolon und DHEA nehme ich schon fast 20 Jahre ein.
Täglich 100 mg Pregnenolon (Achtung, langsam steigern, mit 25 mg/d anfangen) und DHEA 25 mg.

Beziehe ich in pharmazeutisch reiner Qualität hier:

http://www.vitabasix.com/hormone-hor...ubstanzen.html

Diese Seite verweist dann für die Bestellung auf Pharmatrans, dazu Rezept nötig

Ich habe seinerzeit mit Pregnenolon begonnen, da es das Gedächtnis sehr stärkt!

Progesteron natürlich, mikronisiert ist ein potenter 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer!
Gleicht auch das Verhältnis E2 zu Testo aus. 

Wichtig ist eine sehr gute Qualität, also aus der Yamswurzel gewonnen.

Ich habe mit der Receptura Apotheke (Frankfurt/M) beste Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ebenso meine Frau mit dem dortigen E2, Progesteron und auch Testo! Auch Frauen benötigen
nach der Menopause Testo! Natürlich weniger als Männer, so 0,5 mg als Lozenges!

Wünsche euch viel Erfolg mit dieser Methode! 
Otto

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Benton,

ich schlage vor, die weitere Auseinandersetzung mit Hormon-Rezeptor-Modell von Friedman im von Rudolf eröffneten Thema "Ed Friedman - The New Testosterone Treatment" fortzuführen. Dann bleibt alles zusammen, wenn man später nachlesen möchte.

Hallo Otto,

danke für den Hinweis zu Gabe von Hormonen. Du hast Glück, dass Du schon so lange DHEA nimmst. Ich habe mich leider durch die Hetze der Schulmedizin davon abhalten lassen und bin auf die Hormon-Themen erst vor wenigen Jahren gestoßen, weil ich mich wegen meiner Frau damit beschäftigt habe. 

Außerdem hat mich das schon mehrfach erwähnte Buch "Anti-Aging und Prävention" von Dr. Schmitt-Homm und seiner Frau überzeugt, dass man ohne jugendliches Hormonniveau nicht alt werden sollte. Dort wird das Thema evolutionsgeschichtlich aus der Sicht der Gerontologie hergeleitet. 

Entscheidend ist der dortige Hinweis, dass Alterung beim Menschen nicht bewusst (auch nicht genetisch) gesteuert, sondern rein zufälliger Natur ist. Dem Körper ist es nach seiner fortpflanzungsfähigen Zeit egal, was mit ihm passiert. Es gibt keinen Einfluss mehr auf die Erhaltung der Art. Die körpereigene Produktion wichtiger Stoffe (z.B. Coenzym Q10, Hormone) versiegt und ein Organ nach dem anderen versagt. Andererseits ist es dem Körper auch egal, wenn er diese Stoffe angeboten bekommt, dann nutzt er sie und wir fühlen uns besser und sterben irgendwann (hoffentlich) gesund, zumindest gesünder als ohne Substitution.

Progesteron kann man lt. Dr. Schmitt-Homm auch oral einnehmen. Allerdings ist die Wirkung etwas verändert. In der Leber werden bestimmte Umwandlungen vorgenommen, die unter anderem GABA stärken, was bei abendlicher Einnahme zu verbesserten Schlafverhalten führen kann. Eine Idee ist, abends orale Einnahme, morgens transdermal.

Eine weitere Bemerkung zu Progesteron mache ich im Friedman-Thema. Es würde mich freuen, wenn wir das dort Gespräch fortsetzen.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Benton

> ich schlage vor, die weitere Auseinandersetzung mit Hormon-Rezeptor-Modell von Friedman im von Rudolf eröffneten Thema "Ed Friedman - The New Testosterone Treatment" fortzuführen. Dann bleibt alles zusammen, wenn man später nachlesen möchte.


Eine Zusammenführung erachte ich auch für sinnvoll und antworte deshalb unter dem anderen Thema.

Gruß

Benton

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Eine Zusammenführung erachte ich auch für sinnvoll und antworte deshalb unter dem anderen Thema. Gruß Benton


Sehr schön!. Dort hat sich auch Markus gemeldet, der bereits ähnlich behandelt wird. Nur, wenn sich viele beteiligen, wird man die Ideen in die Reihe bekommen und vielleicht auch Fehler und Unklarheiten des Hormon-Rezeptor-Modells erkennen und beseitigen können. Ein Modell für sich reicht nicht, es muss in konkrete Therapien überführt werden.

In zwei Stunden bin ich bei Dr. DouwesAm Sonnabend treffe ich mich mit dem anderen Arzt. Ich werde im Friedman-Thema berichten.

Wolfgang

----------

